# In the Middle of...Somewhere



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 21, 2007)

OOC Thread 
Character Thread



Not a week ago, the small ship, _Star of Llry_, left its dock with a group of merchants and other passengers for a long trip across the Great Sea. There were to be stops at many of the islands along the way, though only one such stop had been made so far. Two others had been taken aboard in the process, and like most, kept to themselves and tried to keep themselves from getting seasick or too bored aboard the ship on what was going to be a long journey.

Then, during the morning two days after the short stop on the small, coastal island, the ship was attacked. Whatever it was that brought down the _Star of Llry_, or even why, you don't know. What you do know is that it happened very quickly, and before you knew it you were in the cold water of the ocean. In the chaos, it was hard to tell where everyone that had been aboard the ship was, though screaming could be heard and at least some tried to help one another.

While some drowned, others stayed afloat and attempted to make a hard swim to an island that was actually within sight. Few made it. None of the crew could be seen.

By the time the survivors had reached the shore, be it from the current, which was surprisingly strong, or managing to swim the entire way, there were only six of you left.

It was hot. The sand of the beach was more of a rough dirt, and quickly gave way to rough patches of grass here and there. Eventually, a loose collection of trees, that might have been a jungle years ago,  could be seen, though it was closer to the horizon than to the water. There also seemed to be a large amount of debris washing up on the shore with you, but most of it looked to simply be pieces of wood and other useless junk.

At least you'd managed to get your own possessions before the ship went down. Not that it looked like it would do you much good. From what you could see, there were no signs of...well...anything around beyond what had washed up along with you.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 21, 2007)

A pacefull travel to his destiny was what Bonamius had in mind. After geting off the ship he would get to the tavern, and murder his target, that filthy gnome. But there was something he didn't foreseen, something he didn't include in his calculations. The ship was removed from the ocean so fast that he couldn't even identify the attackers. The next thing Bonamius knew was that the water was salty and cold.
After swiming to the relatively close island, he gather his backpack, and other stuff that scape from it. Luckily there was all of it, nothing missing. Even his fishook.
He looks to the island where he was. He sigh, and start walking along the shore. Maybe there where others who made it, or at least some corpses to scavenge. 
"Damn pice of garvage, you could have hold a bit longer..." he wisper to himself addressing to the broken pices of the ship.
After walking for a while he starts to infurate. 
"I curse you Fool Island!" he shouts to the sky. Still anger he takes of his backpack and extracts his fishng hook. With some of the shore tables and some string he takes from his blanket he build a pathetic kind of fishing rod, and tries tu fish someting.


----------



## ethandrew (May 21, 2007)

Finally hitting the wet beach, Slim rolls onto his back. After being tossed one time after another by the rough waves, the security of solid ground felt reassuring. Laying there panting, he stares up into the sky and gets lost in the moment. Distantly he can hear screams, very faint, but the former screams of terror now seemed to be of despair. He lets out a snort of derision and wonders if they finally caught him. Before that idea could settle in he instinctively turns his side and retches up copious amounts of saltwater.

He collapses. Minutes, hours, days-weeks-months pass by in seconds. Finally he gathers the strength to push himself up, bracing his weight with his arms. His knees push deep into the wet sand, sinking him ever so slightly. Looking around he can see the flotsam that saved his life and other survivors strugging in the distant parts of the beach. He pulls one leg forward, dragging his knee through the mud before he firmly plants a foot down and stands himself upward. Vomit stings his nose and he holds one nostril closed while he pushes hard, forcing all water, mucus, and remaining puke to expel out. He repeats with the other nostril unceremoneously. Shaking his sleeves, he looks at his surroundings and sighs.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 21, 2007)

*Victor*

Victor walks out of the surf, not struggling like some of the others probably will.  He had been in the hold at the time of the attack.  All he heard were screams and sounds of the _Star of Llry_ breaking apart.  As the waters swallowed him, he didn't panic.  The respect that he awarded the great green dragon Chlorilaxis, had earned him the ability to mimic dragon's ability to breathe water.  Thus he swam out of the great hole punched in the hull and to the surface.  He spotted an island and began calmly swimming towards it.  Now standing upon the beach he began stripping naked.  The sun was high and it was hot.  Before they knew it would be night and it would be cold.  He needed to get dry quick.  He was tall and lanky.  The little muscle he had was stretched over his body.  He ran his fingers through his damp black hair.  He heard the forsaken cries of somebody down the beach.  They would need a fire, that would be next, after any more survivors showed up.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (May 21, 2007)

Valmun is washed ashore, still holding onto a large piece of wood.  For some while he just lays there, in the sand, staring at nothing. Then, without appearing to hurry, he sits up, stretches, and looks around. He reaches into his haversack, and takes out a waterskin and a some dried meat, chewing a bit of the meat as he examines his surroundings. "Well, at least the universe is consistently out to get me, it's not just a summer fling. I wonder if I can get a refund on the price of passage?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 21, 2007)

"A complete faliure! As usual when I try out this mundane tasks! Bah" thinks the warlock, as he retrives his fishook and discard the 'rod'. "There must be someone else on this putrid pice of land" he says in a wisper as he examines the surroundings. 
Far from where he is standing, there is something like 1 or so meters tall. "To big for a flotasm." Bonamius think, before he start walking toward what ever it could be.
After a half hour walk, he distinguish the shape of a man, sitting on the sands of the shore. He walks closer, enough to be noted be the other.
"Greetings to you my fellow swimer" says the warlock with a ridiculous bow, water driping from his clothes. His dark chain shirt has algae attached to it, as do his boots. His black hair si salty, and full of sand. His right hands is free, and his left hand holding his dripping backpack. 
"Its indeed a relife that I'm not the only survivor" Bonamius stated.


----------



## stonegod (May 21, 2007)

It had been a well appointed cabin. Lord Elderwood demanded the finest of everything. The divan Jan had been sitting on was fine for ships furuniture, in a style famous in the distant southern shores.

It was very comfortable, even if he was manacled to it.

Jan saw nothing of the trip. He had been shuffled unceremoniously to his chair and left there. Fully dressed and armed of course---Jan was a very expensive decoration when not fighting for his master's entertainment. Nothing gave Lord Elderwood more pleasure than seeing the heavily armed boy helpless to do anything.

When the attack came, the Lord was entertaining some merchant travelers, probably hoping to make some profit. They were discussing crossbow shipments, had even brought some of their merchandise. But when the attack came, each only thought of themselves. Jan's master had cruelly shoved one of the men aside in his flight abovedecks; the remaining conscious one looked at Jan helplessly a moment before he too fled.

Jan did not struggle. He had been too long a slave for that. No, he waited and looked, patient. It could be a trick. Or, whatever it was could pass and his master would return for him. It was not until there were those sickening lurches and the water began bursting in that he panicked. He tried to break the manacles first, but that was useless. The divan, however, was more decorative than sturdy, and soon yielded to his adrenaline fueled efforts. Soon, he was free. Jan barely had the presence of mind to start trying to escape when the floating box of test merchandise clipped in the head.

Then there was blackness.

Though it was his decorative prison, the divan saved his life. Prostrated across it in his unconsciousness, he unknowingly floated most of the way ashore. When he came too, Jan was only a few hundred feet from shore. He paddled his makeshift raft towards the beach, and with a heave, landed ashore.

Picking up one of the remaining merchant's wares and some bolts that had been with it, Jan surveyed his surroundings. The manacles may still hold his wrists, but one thing seemed clear for now.

He was free.


----------



## Legildur (May 21, 2007)

Exhausted, soaked to the skin, and cover in salt crystals from the evaporation of the sea water, Yarra keeps hugging the piece of driftwood that saved his life for a few moments longer.

Summoning all his will, he slowly stands in the soft, wet sand as the waves continue to break over him.  Stumbling a few paces to the firmer sand, he collapses onto his back and immediately regrets doing so as the prod of his crossbow digs into his back.

Finally sitting up, he takes immediate stock of his possessions and finding them intact, albeit wet and in need of some care.  Putting that aside for the moment, Yarra looks around him and sees five other shipwrecked souls on the beach. 'Is that all?' he asks of himself.

Wiping his nose with his wet sleeve, the skinny, unremarkable human, makes his way towards the others.

The first he comes across is an imposing looking man with manacled wrists.

"I don't recall seeing you on the ship?" he comments from a safe distance. "Why are you secured?" he asks, wary of anyone silly enough to get caught doing something they shouldn't be doing.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 21, 2007)

*Victor*

Fully dressed and dry again, Victor walks along the beach again, looking for survivors or anything that would be useful from the wreck.  Eventually he comes to another passenger.  He is half lying on the ground.  Judging from the hacking noises and the vomit on his clothes Victor would assume that he just threw up.  He has short black hair, and not a whisker on his face, much unlike Victor, who is showing much stubble from being in the hold for a few days.  "Are you okay?"  He holds his hand out for the small man to grab so Victor can help him lift him to his feet.  Another man stands nearby, much taller than the other; he has a black chain shirt.  A morningstar is at his hip.

[sblock=Voda Vosa]Your rapid shot feat will not help you with either you Eldritch blast or heavy crossbow.  Spell penetration adds to rolls against spell resistance not the saving throws.  You probably want Ability Focus(Eldritch Blast).  That adds +2 to the DC.[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (May 22, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> "Are you okay?"




Looking up at the massive sight towering above him, Slim extends his hand and takes the proffered one attached to the long limbed man. He stands up and smiles genially, "Quite alright, considering the alternative we faced." He laughs slightly and shakes his head, looking around at the beachfront and the few number of men who made it to shore.

He looks up again at the tall man, "I feel like a pittance of a man standing next to you, it is actually a little quaint. Maybe one of these days we can make a basket to hang from your shoulders and you could carry me, for the difference between our strides would allow travel to go much quicker. But I jest, surely one so outfitted as yourself has a much more important existance than to help me rest my sea-weary legs. Answer me this, should we fear further threats from those who initially attacked us? I would hope not, as their potency was well displayed and those few of us who survived would pose a meager resistance. It would seem prudent then that we should aid the others, much like in the manner you aided me. That way in case of an unfortunate raid onto this beach to finish our soaked souls, we could hope to survive once again."

He rambled as he looked around at different things: the men washed onto the beach, both alive and dead; out to the sea, where the poor _Star of Llyr_ met its unfortunate demise; the trees and shrubberies promising shelter from the sun. He rambled and wrung the water out of his sleeves. He rambled as he tilted his head and used his finger to pull out any contents settling in his ears. He rambled as he stared at the dark haired man with eyes much like his own.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 22, 2007)

[sblock=EvolutionKB]


> [sblock=Voda Vosa]Your rapid shot feat will not help you with either you Eldritch blast or heavy crossbow.  Spell penetration adds to rolls against spell resistance not the saving throws.  You probably want Ability Focus(Eldritch Blast).  That adds +2 to the DC.[/sblock]




Why is that? Don't I get the extra attack roll per turn? I mean, the Eldrich blast is considered a ranged attack. With the ability focus you are right I think.[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 22, 2007)

*Victor*

Victor looks down at the little man with a smile from his words.  "I didn't see who attacked us, I was down in the hold.  I swam out through a hole in the hull.  Whatever it was let us swim through the water to get here, I doubt it or they will attack us now.    I am Victor by the way."   


> Maybe one of these days we can make a basket to hang from your shoulders and you could carry me, for the difference between our strides would allow travel to go much quicker.




"A basket?  Hmmm....oh you're joking..."  Victor gives a half-hearted laugh, a little slow to realize the man's sarcasm.  "Come let us find shelter from the sun, find any other survivor's, and get a fire going.  It will be cold at night."

Victor had momentarily forgotten the other stranger, the tall one with the black chain shirt.  "My name is Victor, are you okay?  You've been quiet since I arrived."

[sblock=ooc]I am going to assume that some people may know that I was thrown into the hold for killing some passengers, it was a small ship after all.  I am just trying to get into the open, I think honesty would be best right now.  On another note, were we rolling or are you?  I have forgotten...[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 22, 2007)

Bonamius was talking to the sited man, and didn't notice the other two, that where apparently not too far from him. He jump aside in surprise. Bonamius didn't like surprises. Without warning he cast an Eldrich blast to the sand, quite next to the talles of the two mans. A little crater on the sand can be seen.
"Do not appear in such a way, I do not like surprises." he says breathing fast. Then, seen the strangers didnt represent an inminent hazard he get more calmed: "So Victor... The 'Giant assasin' as the sailors said, if I recall well. HaHa, it seems you get a bit more luck than thouse useless apes" Bonamius comments, looking to the open sea. 
He cross his arms infront of his chest and stated "What about you?" addressing the shorter man, standing next to Victor


----------



## ethandrew (May 22, 2007)

Slim graces the jumpy individual with a look of disgust before he looks at the small hole blasted in the sand right next to him and Victor. Looking back he replies, "What about me? I suppose I am luckier than apes too, since I am on the shore and they are not. I apologize for our sudden appearance, but you see, it was not my fault." Slim points over at a large piece of flotsam, dragged up onto the beach, "There is you culprit, if not for that sneaky piece of wood, no one would have been here to surprise you."

Turning back to Victor slim dusts off a bit of the sand that was blasted onto him, "My name is Brutus, but that is a horrid name, so most people call me Slim. You were the man who killed some of those passengers, were you not? That causd a bit of a stir, kind of nice when you are out in the boredom of the sea. Did they try to cheat you or something?"

He continues to talk as he walks with Victor to the other man, "Once we gather up the rest of the stragglers on the beach, I agree that we should find shelter and start a fire. I would much appreciate the heat after being tossed around in the water. So you say you were in the hold? I was in my room when the attack occurred, so it would seem it was safer to be below deck than above. Personally, I got a little sick when on the top deck or whatever they called it. Sailors, they have names for everything."


----------



## stonegod (May 22, 2007)

[Jan is only 5' 6", so he towers over no one.]



			
				Legildur said:
			
		

> "I don't recall seeing you on the ship?" he comments from a safe distance. "Why are you secured?" he asks, wary of anyone silly enough to get caught doing something they shouldn't be doing.



The young man looks up at the stranger. He had been staring dumbly at the manacles, trying to decide what to do. When he is addressed, the boy seems startled.

"My..my master held me." He holds up the shackles. "I am...was a slave. Master fled. Left me to die." He holds up the shackles pitifully, pushing aside some of his stray red hairs. "Can you open these, s-sir?"


----------



## Legildur (May 22, 2007)

Yarra looks seriously at the young man for a few moments, as if looking for something in his eyes. "You're in luck," he replies unshouldering his backpack. "I'm an apprentice locksmith by trade," he adds as he retrieves a leather wrap of tools from the backpack.

Unrolling the collection of tools on the top of his pack, he grabs a manacle and examines it for a couple of moments.  Selecting a couple of odd-shaped metal 'keys' and 'tongs', Yarra sets about trying to unlock the manacles.[sblock=AMG]Open Lock +14, but he doesn't want to appear too skilled at it  [/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 22, 2007)

*Victor*



> Without warning he cast an Eldrich blast to the sand, quite next to the talles of the two mans. A little crater on the sand can be seen.  "Do not appear in such a way, I do not like surprises." he says breathing fast. Then, seen the strangers didnt represent an inminent hazard he get more calmed:




Victor stiffens at the sight of the ray of eldritch energy striking nearby, sending a fine spray of sand into the wind.  Immediately there is the smell of chlorine around him, as well as a faint green mist.  Seeing the man calm down, Victor speaks.  "Sorry, sometimes I forget how invisible I can be.  Let's cut out the 'shoot first ask questions later' attitude okay?  We wouldn't want to upset anybody that would rescue us."



> You were the man who killed some of those passengers, were you not? That causd a bit of a stir, kind of nice when you are out in the boredom of the sea. Did they try to cheat you or something?"






> "So Victor... The 'Giant assasin' as the sailors said, if I recall well




"I don't know what the sailor's said after they threw me in the hold, but I did kill a couple people aboard the ship.  They were sorcerers, and they killed my friends.  I don't know how I survived.  They used magic to disguise their forms.  That is probably why the crew didn't just throw me overboard, they wanted to get to the bottom of what was really going on."



> So you say you were in the hold? I was in my room when the attack occurred, so it would seem it was safer to be below deck than above.




"No probably not, you would've drowned."  Victor says plainly.  Somehow you know he is telling the truth.  Victor scratches his new beard as they walk.  "Let us go find any scragglers, keep your eyes open."  Victor momentarily closes his eyes and concentrates.  He could immediately see a little bit clearer, and hear the sounds of the surf became more clear.  His new companions discovered the same.  "Be ready for anything,"  looking back at the one who had shot the ray of eldritch energy, "you never know who is not an ally."   Both of his new companions also felt more alert, ready for anything.

[sblock=ooc]The three of us gain a +2 on listen and spot checks, a total of +5 on initiative checks, and a +3 bonus on all dex related skills and ability checks.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 23, 2007)

"Well... I think theres no harm in telling my true name, since we are in this putrid island. I'm Bonamius Alikan, the dread, the ragged, and many more people calls me, but I must explain that thouse don't apply exactly to the same person." The human smiles, he seems to be remembering something in the past. Then he puts his wet hair behind his ears.
"At your service" he bows extravagantly "And sorry for the altercation, I'm usually polited with strangers, but you catch me by surprise" he excuses.



> "Be ready for anything, you never know who is not an ally."



After hearing that, Bonamius feelt something, although he couldn't tell its nature.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 23, 2007)

*Yarra and Jan:*

It takes a little working and some creative use of some of the tools, but finally, a click can be heard from the manacles and they release their rather tight grip on Jan's arm.



*Everyone Else:*

It is immediately noticeable that, for some reason, your senses seem suddenly heightened. Thanks to this, not too far down the coastline, you can see another pair of survivors...or at least, you assume that's what they are. The heightened hearing helps to confirm this, and despite the distance, you can hear hear some talk about a 'slave' and 'locksmith' before a soft clicking noise.


OOC:[sblock]Just to confirm, I'll handle all the rolling on my side of things. Will post the numbers in some cases(combat, specifically), but certain things I'll keep on my end.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 23, 2007)

The grim warlock relaxes. "I think these two wont cause much trouble, they are probably survivors like urselves. Never the less, I recomend caution. Let's go" Bonamius says as he start walking in the direction of the two stragers. The man hold his right hand next to his weapon, just in case...

OOC: "Never the less" is spelled like this ,or all together? Also: the last word of the previous sentence is correctly spelled? I will appreciate if you could correct me such errors. That way I could avoid them in the future


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 23, 2007)

*Victor*

Victor must slow his pace to make sure that the others can keep up with his lengthy stride.  "Yes more survivors I would hope."  Hoping that his large form is easily visible, Victor raises his arm in greeting.  "Hail!"

[sblock=ooc]I believe it is nevertheless[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (May 23, 2007)

As the manacles come free, Jan rubs his wrists. The area beneath is even lighter that then boy's already fair skin, suggesting a constant application. After a moment of dumbfound shock, the book looks up an smiles widely.

"Th-thanks, stranger!"



			
				EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Victor must slow his pace to make sure that the others can keep up with his lengthy stride.  "Yes more survivors I would hope."  Hoping that his large form is easily visible, Victor raises his arm in greeting.  "Hail!"



The boy starts and cringes at the sudden call. When the voice does not raise itself in anger, he carefully turns toward, unconciously taking a step nearer his rescuer. Even when 'freed,' Jan felt the need for protection, even from a benevolent stranger.

In a low whisper, the boy asks, "Who are they? Do you kn-know them?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 23, 2007)

"Well met fellow shipwrecked, are you in one pice?" Bonamius asks, when he is about 2 meters from Jan and Yarra. He looks respectively one and the other. Seen the boy in fear, he forced an hypocrit smile, as he do so often. "Easy boy, we are not to be feared, as you can see we are all in the same situation." the warlock says, while he looks the surroundings. "Now, I am Bonamius. Here next to me is Victor and... what was your name? I think I didn't hear it" asks the dark chainshirt man to Slim.


----------



## Legildur (May 23, 2007)

"Haven't got a clue," Yarra replies as he looks up from repacking his tools.  He finishes packing the leather roll as the the other four arrive.

Standing up he wipes his hands on his breeches. "Yarra," he says simply to the newcomers, not adding anything further.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (May 23, 2007)

Valmun is rather amused by the sorry gaggle of survivors. His amusement becomes a chuckle when he considers how much that particular label applies to him, as much as any of the rest. He ambles over to the group, and squats on the sand, just watching everyone, that faintly amused look remaining on his features.


----------



## ethandrew (May 23, 2007)

As his senses are heightened internally, his environment becomes apparent to him more so than before; the casual rhythmic beating of the waves cascading against the sand, the perpetual wind whistling as it wends its whispered way between the boughs of the island, the ragged breath of the other five men as they stave off exhaustion and uncertainty.

Slim looks around at all assembled, reserving a hard stare for the dark haired squatter before he bows extravagantly in the sand, "Well met, good sirs. Having scoured the beach far and lo, chance has brought us six men together. It seems no other landlubbers dared to make the treacherous swim to this lush island of ours, leaving us quite to ourselves. No threat is imminent other than nature and its ilk, and so my altitudinous friend and I have deduced it most beneficial should we seek shelter. If one would prefer scour the shore once more for any ill-fated goods or bodies to loot, I would understand, but as chance brought us together, I fear it would be foolish to blatantly scorn it by separating ourselves. Ergo we should stay together, use our numbers as assets, combining strengths, eliminating weaknesses. Take my lofty friend and I, he reaches those hard to get spots, I get those low ones his back loathes to bend for, so as such, the six of us should humor chance for rescuing us off that boat and landing us here together. So, to shelter? Introductions can be made on the way, or if the more formal of our numbers would rather, a quick greeting could be performed before the onset of our next leg."


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 23, 2007)

"Although you didn't tell me your name, you speak with true. Indeed we need shelter, one never knows what danger can be upon us at night. A bonefire will be usefull too. Lets gather some wood frome the shore before venturing, it will dry out as we walk." Bonamius suggest


----------



## stonegod (May 23, 2007)

The young man---still mostly a boy---looked lost at the situation. Not on the point of breaking down, but it was beyond him. Fight, wait. Fight, wait. That was---*had*---been his life for so long, to do anything different would take practice.

The elven silks he was forced to wear breathed well, but Jan was not used to being outside. The light was a bit much for him. He heard the others ask for names. No one had asked for his in a long time.

"J-Jan."

That is all he volunteers. The boy obviously has no idea how to proceed.


----------



## ethandrew (May 23, 2007)

"Pleasure to meet you Jan, I am Slim. Well, I should say my name is Slim, but yes, I am skinny too. Just relax and take a deep breath. This ocean air will help calm you."

Turning to Bonamius, Slim winks, "Your name is quite the mouthful, mind if we just call you Bonnie? Surely I jest! Might be a fire is too risky tonight, I still have a fear in the back of my mind whomever attacked will be looking to finish off the survivors. A fire would reveal us."


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 23, 2007)

Bonamius thinks for a while, then he speaks: "No and yes. Yes, a fire could reveal our presence, I didn't notice that. What do you sugest we do to keep wild animals away when darkness blind our eyes?". The warlock pauses for a little while, then continues "And No, my name is Bonamius, not Bonni, you can call me by my last name, Alikan, if that better suit you. A simple 'Warlock' should do the trick"


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 23, 2007)

*Victor*

"I understand Slim for the most part.  We should stick together."  Victor holds the gaze of each survivor for a moment before moving on to the next.  He eyes Jan last.  He comes over and puts a hand on the young man's shoulder.  "No need to be uncomfortable now, nobody is going to hurt anybody here.  We are all allies.  You have the look of a swordsman though, do you know how to use that blade?  What is everybody else capable to contibuting to the group?  Like I told the Bonamius and Slim, it will be chilly out here at night on the water.  The fire will warm us and keep wild animals away.  If whoever sank the ship wanted us dead, they would have did so while we were swimming to shore."


----------



## stonegod (May 23, 2007)

Jan flinches slightly at Victor's touch, like a skittish steed. "The blade is all I know." The statement has a feeling of finality about it, and of sorrow.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 24, 2007)

"Thats good ladd" Bonamius says and pat the boys back "My father used to say that it is better to know one thing for certain than to know few of many" the warlock says. <Did I even remember that old farmers name? Bah! Who cares...> he think as he smiles to the boy.


----------



## Legildur (May 24, 2007)

The slim man called Yarra pushes his fingers through his hair to rid himself of the remaining sea water still clinging there. Thinking about the large man's question, he patiently waits for a gap in the replies to add his piece, wiping his nose with his sleeve as he does so. "Was apprenticed as a locksmith. But lost my position. And I like to target shoot with my crossbow. Not exactly hero material you might say."


----------



## ethandrew (May 24, 2007)

"I do not think anyone is asking us to be heroes. Right now I am more concerned with getting dry, figuring out where we are and what to do after that. Knowing a blade in life will get you far, knowing locks will get you places a blade will not. Both have huge advantages and are a boon to a small ragtag ensemble such as ourselves, no offense intended, I am sure I would be the raggiest-taggiest of us all."

Slim darts his eyes back and forth amongst the men and scratches at his nostril with his thumb, "I do not see why honesty would be an issue now, so I will be level with you all. For myself, my skills fall into the deception category. I was a bit of a criminal, running from the law, which is why I was on that ill-fated ship. Not necessarily a murderous, killing criminal, more of a con-man. I am not certain why, but lying has always come very easy to me, impersonating other people is something I am very good at doing. But I have skills in stealth as well, and my old travelling partners used to tell me that I was the funniest chap they had ever met.

"Truth is I have some skills in many and no real stellar area, like Jan and his blade. I guess Mister Warlock's father will disapprove and I do not necessarily agree with him, as my lying will most definitely become most appreciated when a scary tree jumps out to procure his bridge-toll." 

A grumble from his stomach interrupts his speech and he reactively clutches at his midsection with both his hands. "Goodness me! I am famished it would seem. Has anyone noticed any food washing up on the beach?" He looks at the goateed man with the long, black locks. "I do not think we have heard you speak yet, our little silent companion. Might you be one of those odd sort that vows a life of silence? How dreadfully dull."


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 24, 2007)

Regadring the silent one, Bonamius coments: "I have asked his name but I've got no response" the warlock turns to Slim. "I haven´t seen any food on the shore, though I try to fish something, I failed totaly. May be your skilled hands could do more with this fishook." the warlock draw a fishook from his pocket. "But we need a rod and something as decoy"


----------



## ethandrew (May 24, 2007)

"I think finding shelter might be of larger import right now, I could always gnaw on some leaves to settle my stomach. But me, fish? I would have better luck if I just flailed in the water and they latched onto me in hopes I would stop.

"As for our silent friend, maybe he is one of those who sleep walks and can do it with his eyes opened. Maybe I will tell him a poem to cheer his spirits!

"Six men once washed up on the shore,
One thought us all quite a real bore.
He stayed really quiet,
And did not deny it,
For list'ning to us was a chore."

[sblock=Actions]Due to my Perform Comedy check, you all found that lymeric hysterical. Thought you should know   [/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 24, 2007)

Bonamius laugh ridiculously loud when he hears Slim poem. More sirious now, he says"Well... After this... delightful poem by our bard Slim, I wil suggest to be on our ways. Everyone, pick a pice of wood, and lets get out of this damn beach.". Teh warlock picks up a pice of wood and start walking in the direction of the trees.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (May 24, 2007)

Valmun grins, and finally speaks. "I didn't want to interrupt the pearls of wisdom being so freely distributed by others. Though I did know a man who didn't speak for years. That may have been because he had no tongue, but why quibble?" That said, he reaches into his haversack, and takes out a leather bag full of rations. "There is enough here to go around for a few days, maybe nearly a week, if we eat sparingly.  I know nothing of hunting or fishing, or even if there is food to be had on this island, beyond that."


----------



## ethandrew (May 24, 2007)

"Ah-ha! The voice of an angel bearing gifts from gods, my kind of man!" Slim walks over to the seated man and offers him a hand up. Looking down at the food he frown, "I think it would be best if we assess our current food situation before we unknowingly eat all that is left to us, as loathe I am to say. But your generosity is remarkable and appreciated."


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (May 24, 2007)

Valmun smiles, and starts dividing up the food. "I expect each man here can decide when he eats. So let's just divvy this up to those who want it.  If nothing else, it would be embarrassing to be eaten by some fell beast, and take it all with me."


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 24, 2007)

*Victor*

Victor leans down to pick up a piece of wood from the sand.  "Thanks for your honesty Slim.  Does anybody have any idea where we could be?  I have no clue."   Satisfied that nobody is out to get anybody else, Victor gives up a portion of his draconic power to the remaining survivors. With an armful of wood, Victor begins walking inland, to look for a suitable shelter, something shielded from the wind, with a possible flat area for a good sized fire.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 24, 2007)

"Over here my tower-tall friend" says Bonamius shaking his hand to Victor. "I think thouse trees could be a perfect shelter from wind and rain, if it is to rain. We could also sleep on them, or colect some fruits." he adds.


----------



## Legildur (May 25, 2007)

As the group discusses food and its distribution, Yarra makes himself scarce under the guise of checking his crossbow for damage and cleaning it.


----------



## ethandrew (May 25, 2007)

Slim bends down to pick up a few pieces of wood that have washed up on the shore, tucking them under an arm and walking toward the treeline after the others. A little distracted, he hums quietly to himself, something soft and sad. He seems content allowing the others to find suitable shelter, as he knows his expertise definitely does not extend to outdoorsmanship.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 25, 2007)

Walking in the front of the group, Bonamius take wide and firm steps, the pices of wood making little noises as he walks, and his morning star, moving in a pendular fashionm tied to his belt. For someone who doesn't know the man, it would seem that the warlock was the leader of the group, and even that thought came across his mind. <HA! I have a bunch of guys walking after me. This must be how leadership feels... Definitely I don't like the sensation...> the man lower his speed, to let another take the possition on the front. <This reclusion will be a little more crowded that tha others...> Bonamius thinks, remembering his isolations in the past.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 26, 2007)

*Victor*

His tall frame lets him easily catch up to the one called Bonamius.  "Now I don't know much about the wilds, but common sense should let us find a decent spot to make our camp."

[sblock=ooc]I'll attempt to aid another somebody else on a survival check, or at least try and help somebody with a decent wisdom.  Survival:  -2[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (May 26, 2007)

Slim speaks up from behind everybody, mostly musing aloud, "We are on an island, who knows how big and where it lies, but it seems like a nice night. Why not just sleep on the beach? Like a little vacation..."


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 26, 2007)

Bonamius speaks as loud, facing the tree line: "Because we don't want to be washed away by the ocean, blowed away by a storm, or burried alive by a sand dune. Once we reach higher lands, all thouse problems wont be a issue anymore and we can all have a splendid vacation, in this island of doom. Although, it is indeed a beautifull night." the warlock looks up, to see a night sky full of stars. The moon, shinning over their heads, lighting the path.


----------



## ethandrew (May 26, 2007)

"You see," Slim says as he bends over and picks up another piece of wood, tucking it under his arm, "That is exactly why I pick up the wood and am not in charge of finding a shelter."


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 26, 2007)

"Each one has its skills master Slim, and you are wise to see the lack of this kind of lore within your grasp. Although I'm not presicely skilled in outdoor abilities, I have quite experience on the field. That is, I know what need to be done, but I'm just unable to do it. Ironic I guess"Bonamius says, still looking avobe


----------



## stonegod (May 28, 2007)

Jan keeps his head down. He will help lift things as asked, and go where needed, but had little input in the activities. However, his pale skin would most likely burn quickly unless shade was found.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 29, 2007)

"I think I can see the trees from here, but the darkness doesn't help" says Bonamius sharpening his view.

OOC: UP! DM we need you ^^


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 30, 2007)

Finding food was less difficult than might have been expected. While the beach, itself, was devoid of anything beyond wreckage and other junk that had washed ashore, among this junk a pair of crates with various foodstuffs were found. They were relatively dry, compared to how badly it could have been, and from the general looks of what was within, edible. Though it looked to be mostly dried meats, food was food.

As for shelter, the beach doesn't seem to be anything but out in the open. It looks like it might be possible to build a crude tent, of sorts, from pieces of the wreckage, but you can't see much else worth using on the beach. Checking towards the treeline farther inland reveals that the treecover seems to get very thick, very quickly. Whether anything is alive through there, you can't tell, but it looks to be too packed with underbrush and growth to provide any room for shelter without a lot of work.

Yarra:[sblock]While the others are searching for food, you hear a sound like movement beyond the dunes where the trees begin. As far as you could see, none of the other survivors went that way.[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (May 30, 2007)

"Oh thank goodness for this food! Slim proclaims once the score is found. Grabbing a handful of dried nuts and fruit, he fills his mouth full and starts chomping away. "Ah 'ope 'oo dnn mond eef ah eet sum?" he asks a little belatedly. 

After swallowing his fill, Slim smiles contentedly and lays his body down on top of the broken crate, smothering it lovingly. "Ahhhhh, my baby."


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 30, 2007)

*Victor*

Upon seeing Slim gorging himself, Victor makes himself look and sound as imposing as possible.  "What are you doing? We can't be eating all the food in one day!  We don't know when our next meal is coming, we need to ration these.  Somebody help me carry these off the beach."


----------



## ethandrew (May 30, 2007)

Slim immediately stands up and blushes sheepishly, "Sorry, got a bit ahead of myself there. But on the plus side, listen!" He stops silent and holds his belly out with his arms splayed out to the side. "Nothing!" he grins and helps to carry the load back beyond the beach. "On the plus side, I probably will only need to eat in about a week or so."


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 30, 2007)

"That is a good turn of things...  and a bad one. We have food but the damn trees are too packed to set a camp there... We should do it here then." Bonamius states, then walks to a elevate plane place. "Here would be fine, who comes with me for some coconut leaves and the sort? We should set some tents or what ever... "


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 30, 2007)

*Victor*

Victor smiles at the short man's apology.  "Don't worry about it to much.  I can't imagine you stomach would make that much noise, but if it does, hopefully it won't attract anything hungry for us!"


----------



## Legildur (May 31, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Slim immediately stands up and blushes sheepishly, "Sorry, got a bit ahead of myself there. But on the plus side, listen!" He stops silent and holds his belly out with his arms splayed out to the side. "Nothing!" he grins...



Yarra shakes his head.  "Not quite true," he says as stops work. "Unless someone made it to the beach before us, then there is something moving around just over the dunes."

Dropping whatever he is carrying, Yarra unhooks his crossbow from his belt and loads it with a quarrel.

"Want to go look?" he asks of the rest as he straightens up.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 31, 2007)

Bonamius streches his arms. Then unties his mornig star and let go of his backpack and the pices of wood he was carring. "A little bit of action will be nice, have been a while since I blow someones hea- hat, I mean hat, blow someone hat off" the warlock says, and walks near Yarra.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 31, 2007)

*Victor*

I'm not one to go seeking meaningless combat, but if there is something over those dunes it would be better to bring the fight to it rather than the other way around.  Victor approches with the others, attempting to hide himself as much as possible under the cover of the dunes.  Hide/MS 20/8 

[sblock=Everybody]gain a +2 on listen and spot checks, a total of +5 on initiative checks, and a +3 bonus on all dex related skills and ability checks. [/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]I ready to breathe my breath weapon w/clinging.  Longspear is also out.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 31, 2007)

"Where is the giant murderer? Understand Victor, that this is not time to ask questions, this is time for actions. We don not know what is hidding behind the dune, but I rather ask once it is uncapable of harming me" Bonamius says in low voice, as he aproaches the dune, between Victor and Yarra


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (May 31, 2007)

Valmun wasn't too sure he liked that logic, on a number of levels, but he did prepare to melt any foe that made an appearance, as he followed the group.

OOC: Ready Lesser Orb of Acid +7 attack, 3d8+2 acid dmg on hit


----------



## stonegod (May 31, 2007)

Jan looked confused at the sudden turn in the conversation, but knew about fighting. He drew his elvish blade and then attempted to follow the man who had freed him slowly and as silently as he could muster.


----------



## ethandrew (May 31, 2007)

Slim draws his rapier out and heads along with the group, ready to attack should the need arise. "Maybe this noise is coming from a survivor from a different section of the island, who is walking along the beach looking for supplies like we were? If we could find a vantage point to observe, I could discern the noise's source and intent, should we wish to follow that course of action. What do we say?"


----------



## Legildur (May 31, 2007)

Yarra nods in acknowledgement as the group collectively agrees to investigate the noise.  Using his own skills, he walks quietly along the sand towards the source.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 31, 2007)

"I would like to blast first, ask later, but suit yourselves" Bonamius says, lowering his shoulders


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 1, 2007)

As you approach the dune, sounds become more readily apparent. It was hard to tell what they were beyond general rustling sounds, but as you carefully headed up to see what the source was, growls and other more gutteral sounds were noticeable.

Reaching the top, you could see down for a good distance, the sand sloping down into pocketed grass before the jungle soon took over. Close to the edge of the trees were four hunched figures. They looked vaguely humanoid, but despite being a good fourty or so feet away, you could tell something was off about them. They were gaunt, disturbingly so, and clothed in what looked like tatters of cloth more than actual clothes...and, from what you could tell, were all bent over something that you couldn't make out.

From the looks of it, they had yet to notice you and seemed focused on whatever it was they were all hunched over.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 1, 2007)

"I don't think they are from the ship... or from any civilized culture... They seem like... how to say it? Good enough targets. Besides I don't want to be the thing they are eating. What do you say? Shall we blast their heads off?" a grim smile shows on Bonamius face as he says that. His left hand star glowing in a purpish color.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 1, 2007)

Slim takes a slow gulp and stares down at the awkward scene. "You know, Mister Warlock, I think you might be right... this looks better dealt with first, questions asked later. I do not have a good feeling about this..." he trails off...


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 1, 2007)

*Victor*

Stepping back behind the dunes, Victor speaks quietly, "There is only four of them we can take them.  Does everybody else have ways to fight at range?  They seem to be leaning over something though, it might be an animal they killed."  Victor shrugs, "Survival of the fittest."   Victor looks around at the others and tries to center himself as best as he can for when they are rushed by the humanoids he can get as many of them as possible in the area of his breath.

[sblock=ooc]Init:  +5
Spear still held, breath weapon still readied.  +1 Longspear:  +5, 1d8+2   if opponent charges and Victor succeeds on his "readied" attack he does double damage 2d8+4.  This is in addition to the AoO for closing within reach.  All this is due to Steadfast boots.  Breath Weapon: 15' cone of acid; 3d6 damage; deals half damage one round later; recharge 1d4+1 rds.  On his first turn in once inititive is rolled senses aura is changed to energy shield aura, 4 pts of acid damage on each non-reach melee hit.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 1, 2007)

OOC
[sblock]The ones that have ranged weapons could shoot and then wait for the 'things' to come up the dune -not an easy task I may add- then engage them in mele. Also Victor breath could be more efective at short range, Am I right?[/sblock]
Bonamius nods at the others, then left his weapon on the sand, and gather his hands. Eldrich energy start glowing in them, as it concentrates.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 1, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Yeah, I have it readied.  I hope that the missle fire will draw them close in one big mob, then I breath as they come towards us.  The hardest thing will be not hitting you guys because it is a cone.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 1, 2007)

[sblock]Easy enough, place yourself in the front. Or step foward when they come for us.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 1, 2007)

I would take the initiative if you will


Bonamius stand in the sand aiming his shot. He pull his hands to his chest, wispering something initelegible and then violently pushes them away in the direction of one of the things, the most aimable (if this word exists). A blast of red eldrich energy proyects to the target, making fire noise, and lighting the reather dark scenario. The point of the ray is spear shaped and intense yellow colored. 

*Combat thingys*
[sblock]Eldrich blast, enhanced with brimston blast (essence) and eldrich spear (blast shape). This changes the damage to fire damage, and adds 2d6 fire damage for 1 round if the target fails a ref save,the spear count for 250 ft with no range penalty.
  BAB: +4, Dex: +4, Initiative: +4 I forgot he dmg of the eldrich blast: 3d6 [/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Jun 1, 2007)

Yarra remains silent during the discussion, but he keeps his crossbow ready.

As the warlock unleashes his power, Yarra simply waits to see the result before picking a lightly target and firing.[sblock=ooc]Atk +10, dmg 1d8+1 - I'm assuming undead here[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jun 1, 2007)

His weapon drawn, Jan waited. This was his first real test of freedom. But he was not going to waste it. He waited. He'd choose when to fight.

OOC: Waiting until they get closer before attacking.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 1, 2007)

Slim looks down at the warlock prepares to unleash his fury upon whatever those creatures were. He tightens his grip on his rapier and waits for an opportunity to present itself soon.

[sblock=Actions]Rapier Attack +7 1d6+1 15-20x2. He will try to tumble to get into flanking position, which will add 2d6 sneak damage, if not undead.[/sblock]


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 2, 2007)

Everyone:[sblock]Okay...lets get some Initiative rolls since you guys are up for some killin.

Bonamius: 10
Valmun: 11
Jan: 13
Slim: 5
Victor: 20
Yarra: 19
Creatures: 17

Puts the action order at: Victor, Yarra, Creatures, Jan, Valmun, Bonamius, then Slim. To make things easy, creatures are C1, C2, C3, and C4, with 2 and 3 currently the closest of them. As they don't notice you guys and it looks like the general consensus is for Bonamius to get this started, will do his attack first and move down the order, action wise, from there.

So...going to assume the target is C2 here for the attack. The attack is a 14, which makes it a hit and deals 8 fire damage to C2. Its reflex save is a 23 and so it passes to avoid the other effects of the blast.

Note that the creatures are 45ft from where you currently are, so it will take two moves to get to them. If necessary, I can get a battle map of sorts up but I think we'll be okay without one. But with that and the initiative order, I'll wait to get to the creature's actions in case anyone would like to change things up. Apologies for not rolling Initiative from the start, but didn't want to force you into combat if you didn't want it. 

If everyone wants to keep actions as is, let me know...though Slim is up next and can't actually get to them just yet with a tumble attack.[/sblock]

The red-yellow blast of fire from Bonamius shot out, easily catching one of the two creatures that was closest of the group. When the flaming spear, as it were, impacted with the back of the creature, it let out a gutteral yelp before spinning around and jumping to its feet, killing any attempts for the flames to remain.

Its three companions did the same, all turning to bear on the direction of the attack with deep red eyes. The closest thing you could tell from that was surprise, but even that was hard to discern from the stretched skin on the faces.


----------



## Legildur (Jun 2, 2007)

Yarra's eyes widen as he sees the creatures for what they truly are.  Resighting along the stock of his crossbow, the young man releases the bolt at the same creature Bonamius struck.[sblock=ooc]crossbow Atk +10, dmg 1d8+3[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jun 2, 2007)

Jan raises his weapon with an athletic grace, waving it in front of him as a shield. With a sprint of action, he springs forward at the disturbing foe. He strikes out a the wounded creature, actively dodging it, then as quickly hops back out of the foe's way. All in all, the small kid is full of surprises.

OOC: Combat Expertise at -3 adds +3 to AC. Dodge vs C2 adds another +1 vs it (so AC 21 vs C1,C3-4; AC 22 vs C2). Move action 30'; Standard action move 15', attack #2 at +10 (1d8+5), then back 15' via Spring Attack; AC is 25 for AoO from C1,C3-C4 (C2 does not get one).


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 2, 2007)

Bonamius smiles seen his shot was accurate. He rises one hand, and a shere of eldrich energy starts to concentrate a few inches avobe his palm.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 2, 2007)

Slim holds his breath while the blast connects with its target. Nervousness overwhelms him when he notes its virtual ineffectiveness and their horrific faces, "What are those _things_?" He will stand back and wait for an open opportunity to dash in and strike true, but until then his lip will be chewed, his toes curled, and his pulse quick.

However, suddenly his spine kicked into gear and awakened his excitement! Seeing that no direct combat could be met headlong within the next few seconds, Slim took the opportunity to do _something_ useful. Out of nowhere, he starts reciting a lymeric off the top of his head.

"Six friends once saw quite a sight,
One that filled all their hearts with fright.
They became really brave
And started to crave
To meet these foul beasts with a fight!"

[sblock=Actions]Slim will use inspire courage +1; so +1 to attack and damage rolls and saves versus fear. Lasts for 5 rounds. Perform (comedy) check of 32. So you might've even found it to be humorous in the moment.[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 2, 2007)

*Victor*

[sblock=ooc]Should the eldritch blast count as a surprise round and then initiative as normal?Keeping my readied action.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 3, 2007)

OOC [sblock]I already want to shoot another =D [/sblock]


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 3, 2007)

Combat Info[sblock]Surprise round thing is correct. With that, everyone gets an action before the initiate stuff kicks in(as you're all just as aware of them). Victor still has a readied attack. Going down the initiative order anyway for ease of organizing the actions. Standard actions only so first is Yarra...

His attack against C2 is an 18, which hits and deals 11 damage.

Val's Lesser Acid Orb is up next...assuming its against C2 also. Attack is a 15, hits and deals 14 acid damage. C2 is down. That's it for surprise round. To the top and Vic is readied...leaves Yarra up again then will go for the actions that couldn't be done in the surprise round. Please update otherwise.

On a side note...apologies on my misteps and such. Been a bit of a long few days lately. Hopefully its not causing too many annoyances but definitely don't be afraid to point any out. [/sblock]

Before the creatures had a chance to react to the sudden attack, Yarra's crossbow bolt was in the air. It caught the same creature that Bonamius had hit in the shoulder, causing it to stagger a half step back and nearly trip over the object on the ground behind it.

But another moment later and a sickly green coloured orb was let loose from Valmun's hands. It took a straight path and hit the same creature squarely in its gaunt chest, burning into the stretched skin and this time, finally, sending the creature over and to the ground, toppling down onto the object that had held their attention only moments earlier.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 3, 2007)

The orb Bonamius is holding over his hand turns from purpish to intense fire-red color with a blink. He lowers his hand and take its wrist with the other, aiming to the other creature. His shot made him take a step backwards. The Frightfull eldrich blast flyes through the air in the direction of the creature.

[sblock] Eldrich spear and Frightfull blast, make creature shaken if the will save don't succed [/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Jun 3, 2007)

Quickly reloading with a practised action, Yarra brings the crossbow to bear once more and fires at the closest target.
Atk +10 (+11 if within 30ft) for 1d8+3 (+4 if within 30ft)


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Jun 3, 2007)

Valmun's grin widens slightly, and he summons another little orb of acid, again waiting to target a wounded creature if possible, a fresh one otherwise. If the creatures are close enough to be in reach, he will step back, or move further away if he can avoid being smacked, before he attacks.

OOC: Attack +7 Dmg 3d8+2


----------



## stonegod (Jun 3, 2007)

Jan will keep his attack, attacking the most wounded wit his Spring Attack.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 4, 2007)

*Victor*

Concentrating on power of the dragon within him, Victor lets an acidic shield cover his allies.  _These creatures were slow to react, if they don't start to advance, I will, and they will feel my breath_, he thinks. 

[sblock]  On my turn I'll change over to the energy shield.  Allies within 30' gain it.  4 acid damage to those that hit them.  If the creatures fail to advance, I'll close and breath my breath weapon w/clinging as before.[/sblock


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 4, 2007)

Combat Info[sblock]Next closest of the creatures is C3, though its not within 30ft for the moment. So, Yarra's attack this time is a 22. Another hit, and C3 takes 10 damage.

The three remaining creatures are up next. They do move in towards the group, and this trigger's Victor's readied breath attack(when they come within range of it, so they are now 15ft from the group). C1 and C3 fail the Ref save, but C4 passes. The first two take 10 damage, and the breath clings to them to do damage next round. C4 takes only 5 damage and avoids the clinging breath. Victor's breath will be ready again in 5 rounds.

The three continue to move. C1 moves to Bonamius, C3 to Valmun, and C4 to Yarra. Though they don't attack, everyone in the group must make Fort saves. Bonamius gets a 20 and passes. Valmun a 14 and fails. Jan a 14, also fails. Slim an 18, he passes. Victor a 26, another pass. Yarra gets a 13 and fails.

Those who passed are fine. Val, Jan, and Yarra are sickened for the next 10 minutes...means a -2 to all attack, damage, saves, skills, and ability checks.

So as not to have to continually ask for changes in actions, will keep going with what you guys have given me. Feel free to yell otherwise. Jan isn't in melee with any of them and can still Spring attack fine, and can maneuver so as to avoid any potential AoOs...the most damaged is currently C3, so his attack against C3 is a 20 and hits. C3 takes 10 damage and its down now.

This puts Valmun out of melee range so he can cast safely. Assuming he attacks the most damage, he casts the spell against C1. The attack is a 21 and hits. C1 takes 6 acid damage.

Bonamius is up and in melee with C1. To keep this combat moving, will assume he takes a 5ft step back before his attack against it. The attack is a 15 and it hits. C1 takes 16 damage from the blast but is not affected by the Frightful effect.

That leaves Slim up next...then round 2 starts. Only change for the round is Yarra acts first, with Victor behind him instead of in front thanks to his readied action.[/sblock]

Yarra's second shot catches the nearest of the three remaining creatures in the stomach. It makes a strange noise in response, but seems to ignore the fact that the crossbow bolt is now squarely imbedded into its midsection. 

As one, the three creatures each seem to find a target of their own, locking eyes and then moving forward at a surprisingly fast pace considering the state of their bodies. But before they can get close, Victor opens his mouth and lets loose a cloud of sickening looking acid. It engulfs the three as they continue forward, and though they try to shake off the acid that is now clearly melting away at thier already-thin skins, only one of them seems to keep the green acid from latching onto them and continueing to eat away.

Each of the three is soon face to face with the group, moving in so close that an overpowering stench seems to extend from them. The strong, almost tangible smell of rot and something else that can't really be identified is too much for Jan, Val, and Yarra, who find themselves getting sick just being near the creatures.

Despite this, Jan dives in and thrusts his sword straight into the gaunt creature that had come up to Valmun. the sword digs straight through the already-injured creature and as Jan removes it and dives back and away, the creature collapses down to the sand, the red in its eyes faded.

Valmun also finds himself able to compose himself enough through the stench to call upon another spell, sending another green orb at the creature that was now bearing down on Bonamius. The orb strikes true, dousing the thin, leathery thing in a second layer of acid that burns through so deep the bones of the creature can be easily seen.

The opening provides enough time for Bonamius to step back and let loose another blast of energy. The blast hits the acid-drenched monster without any trouble, causing it to stumble back slightly, though Bonamius can see no other effects as it looks ready to pounce on him immediately.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 4, 2007)

Bonamius rises an eyebrow seen the heavily damaged been, still standing in front of him. His proud Eldrich blast had blast away much of the creature flesh, making some rooted organs to drop, but it was still "breathing". He wield his mornigstar, and charge in the direction of the creature, trying to hit it. 
"Die you putrid ape!" the warlock shouted


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 4, 2007)

Slim wrinkles his nose in disgust and coughs slightly, "How tragic!" He grips his rapier tightly and prepares to get into an advantageous position. Turning his shoulder he rolls through the sand, avoiding any pools of acid and hoping to land just to the side of these beasts.

[sblock=Actions]Tumble at +11, AC at 16, Attack with Rapier +8 1d6+2 (sneak 2d6)[/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Jun 4, 2007)

With his mucous membranes streaming, Yarra struggles slightly to reload his crossbow. leveling it once again at the nearest abomination and lets loose.
5ft step if necessary to avoid provoking AOO. Atk +9 for 1d8+2 (Precise Shot)


----------



## stonegod (Jun 4, 2007)

The kid gagged, but managed to keep himself up. He dives in once again, nimbly moving about, try to strike the most wounded and distracted.

OOC: Spring attack again, again Dodging against the attacked (but no combat expertise this time). He'll try to attack one who could be flanked if possible, the most damaged of those if there is a tie.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Jun 4, 2007)

Valmun found himself regretting the few bites of dried meat he'd had not long earlier, as he readied himself for yet another spell. The acid seemed to be working well enough, though that last orb seemed rather anemic...

Still, he again moved away from the things, launching another lesser orb of acid at the one most wounded.

OOC: Move away from the monsters 30', and another lesser orb of acid (+5 attack, 3d8 dmg w/sickness) at the one looking the most injured.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 4, 2007)

*Victor 66/66 hp, 10 DR remaining for the day.*

[sblock=Ankh-Morpork Guard]The draconomicon says that the only time that the acid doesn't cling is if the creature totally evades damage(like with evasion).  I am not sure if you caught the changing of my aura to the energy shield aura or not last round.  Myself and all allies within 30' gain it, opponents that strike myself or the allies take 4 pts of acid damage.[/sblock]  

The stench didn't bother Victor, he was used to the stench of death.  He was one that often carried tributes to the lake where the dragon he respected made it's home.  There, the smell of dead meat was overpowering.  Victor smiled as his breath did it's work.  He quickly leapt at the opportunity in front of him.  He advances into a flanking postion with his longspear, not letting any foes have the opportunity to strike him as he passes.  He stabs his spear at the exposed ribcage of the creatures in front of him.

[sblock=ooc]Attack with longspear from flanking:  +7 1d8+2.  Thanks to my lesser ironward diamond I have DR 1/- until it has expended 10 pts for the day.[/sblock]


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 5, 2007)

EvolutionKB[sblock]Thanks on the clinging breath thing...habit to assume all is avoided when saves are passed like that. Easy enough, though, since nothing has happened this round where they will take damage.

As for the aura, I do remember, they just haven't had a chance to attack yet. [/sblock]

Combat Info[sblock]Assuming Slim attacks the most damaged of the creatures...his attack is against C1. Tumble roll, first, and that's a 24 and no worry about AoOs. Attack roll is a 21 and it hits...C1 takes 7 damage. Its down.

Yarra does need a 5ft step to avoid an AoO from C4...so after that, his attack against it is a 27 and hits. C4 takes 6 damage.

This bring Victor up and there's only one creature left to attack(C4). So he's able to move to flank and attack...roll is a 10. Misses.

C4 is up. It takes 2 damage from the breath that's clung to it from the previous round. It then takes a step forward to Yarra(only 5ft so doesn't provoke an AoO from Victor). It makes a full attack against Yarra. First attack is a 14. Misses. Second  is a 21...hits. Yarra takes 4 damage and has to make a Fort Save...roll is a 16. Passes.  C4 takes 4 acid damage from Victor's aura, though. Last attack is a 10. Miss.

Jan is up...he CAN move into a flanking position for the Spring Attack. Attack roll is a 23. That's a hit and C4 takes another 8 damage.

Val's up now. His spell's attack against C4 is a 14. Hits. C4 takes 5 damage. Its down now, too.

Everyone gets 400XP. Note that the three that are sickened are still that way for 10 minutes.[/sblock]

Slim had no trouble as he dove through the sand. When he was up, he found himself at the side of one of the creatures, and thrusting his rapier through its torso took little effort. The thing made no noise at all except for the strange sound its body made when pierced, and when the blade was removed, it simply collapsed to the sand.

Despite the sickening feeling that had overcome Yarra, he was able to step back from the disgusting looking, red-eyed creature that was bearing down over him and let loose a crossbow bolt. The bolt went straight into the creature's chest, digging in deep and sitting there with no blood coming from the wound and no obvious effect on the creature, which seemed to ignore the bolt sticking out of its chest.

Victor easily was able to come up behind the now-injured creature, thrusting his spear at its back while its attention was on Yarra. But the creature must have heard the movement behind it, as it managed a quick glance over its shoulder then immediately sidestepped Victor's spear with a surprising grace for such a gaunt thing.

But it ignore Victor beyond that, stepping quickly towards Yarra again. As it dove in at him, mouth open to reveal jagged teeth, Yarra could see some of the leftover acid burning through the thin layer of skin. But Yarra was able to duck under the sudden bite from the creature, only to feel a sudden rip across his back from a strike of the creature's claws. They came away green with another odd layer of acid that burned through the hand, and while its other claw attempted to jab straight into Yarra's stomach, he was able to dodge out of the way of it.

It was in that moment that Jan managed to squeeze his way into position between Victor's spear and the back of the now-visibly injured creature. His sword easily cut through the creature's back, cutting a deep gash that caused the thing to growl in pain before Jan dove back out of his position.

From Valmun, a small orb of sickly green manifested before he launched it at the creature. It struck the creature hard in the side, burning deep into what was left of its skin and sending the creature sprawling to the ground...apparently unmoving like the other three.


----------



## Legildur (Jun 5, 2007)

Yarra spits phlem uncontrollably as the claw strikes home. He watches through mucky eyes as the creature goes down and promptly collapses himself onto the sand on his hands and knees; wretching quietly.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 5, 2007)

Slim watches as the last of the beasts go down, disgusted and confused. He kneels to the ground and runs his blade through the sand, hoping enough will collect to rid the liquid on his sword. "What were those things? And what were they eating?" Looking around at his companions, he smiles weakly, "Is everyone okay?"


----------



## stonegod (Jun 5, 2007)

Jan hunkered to his knees, waiting for the sickness to pass. He had no answers to the continued questions. He just wanted the nausea to go away.


----------



## Legildur (Jun 6, 2007)

Yarra waves off Slim's question from his position on the sand. Slowly he stands, bracing himself with his hands on his knees as he leans over and slowly recovers his composure.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 6, 2007)

"As good as new. I think this creatures were some sort of undead... Though I can't sey which" Bonamius states


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 6, 2007)

*Victor*

As the others finish retching into the sands, Victor concentrates, renewing his respect for the great senses of dragonkind once more, and his senses and all his nearby allies' improves again.  After poking the nearest creature to see if it is truly dead, he then walks over to the what the creatures were leaning over further down the beach.  "Undead huh?  I've fought them before, buy never these things.  I also don't know for sure, but whatever they are they aren't human.  Or at least not like us."
Senses aura back up +2 to spot, listen, and initiative.  Motivate dex is also up as always, +3 to dex skills, checks, and init


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 6, 2007)

When Victor approaches the object the creautes had been hunched over, he notices that the stench there is worse than from the creatures, themselves. It is immediately apparent why. It looks to be a body...or what's left of one. It was, at one point, probably humanoid and maybe even human, but it looks like the creatures had been using it as a meal and it was hard to identify it anymore than that.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 6, 2007)

Bonamuis approach the rest of the creatures. "The fact that they didn't even scream when we blast theyr guts out gives me the clue they are undead. Also they where eating that."  He points to the rests of the body "Necrophages or something like that if I recall right"
Knowledge arcana would apply for this? In that case I have a few ranks. Other way, Int+1


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Jun 7, 2007)

Valmun sits down, just letting the illness fade, watching the others move around. He takes a small drink of wine, to rinse the taste of bile from his mouth.  An island full of undead isn't his idea of a great place to stay.  Of course, their options at the moment seem quite limited.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 7, 2007)

Slim frowns slightly as he takes in the situation, "So now what do we do? Do we try and find shelter and end up being like that poor chap down there? Or do we see if we can't find anymore of these beasts and where they came from on this island? I do not like this one bit."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 7, 2007)

*Victor*

Victor roughly searches the body of the corpses.  He turns and looks at the group.  "This person was probably aboard the ship and washed ashore for these...things...to feast upon.  The idea of an undead invested island, doesn't make me happy either, but unless you feel like taking a swim, we don't have much of a choice.  We need to find shelter and fresh water.  That should be our priority."  Victor holds his longspear out in front of him, and begins walking inland once more.


----------



## Legildur (Jun 8, 2007)

Yarra slowly joins the group as the giddiness begins to fade.  "Shelter and water," he agrees, as he noisily clears his throat and mouth onto the sand at his feet.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Jun 8, 2007)

Valmun shrugs, and stands, following the group as it heads inland. "I suppose that it's just as well going inland as staying here. After all, if there are more of these impertinent dead wandering about, I'm sure they'll come looking for us. So rejoice, in the sure and certain knowledge that we're screwed no matter which way we go! By the time he's fully on his feet and moving, that little grin is back on his face, as if he's privately amused by all the goings on around him.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 9, 2007)

Bonamius:[sblock]You're unable to determine much beyond the obvious...they were eating a person and they were most likely undead.[/sblock]

The forest that grew out of the light grass at the beach's edge was much more a thick jungle than a forest. The sun was high in the sky, showing that there was still a great deal of daylight left, but peeking into the thick collections of trees and underbrush showed that very little light actually got through the canopy.

Not only that, but there didn't seem to be any clear paths through the trees. The good thing is that there don't seem to be any animals around, which could arguably be a bad thing, also, but getting through the thick trees looks like it will be a feat of its own.

However, there are a few branches that extend outwards away from the thicker collection of trees providing some semblance of cover. Even a few of the trees look to be bent by strong winds in various directions. But it looks like any kind of shelter here will be difficult to find naturally, and moving farther inland through the trees may take a great deal of time.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 9, 2007)

*Victor*

Victor looks into the jungle, squinting trying to make out any significant details.  "The jungle is really thick and there doesn't seem to be much cover.  Maybe we should go down the beach and hope to find a town.  Cities do seem to frequent bays and such...If not we may be able to find a seaside cave for shelter."


----------



## stonegod (Jun 9, 2007)

Jan looked down the treeline. It provided some needed shade against the burning sun, though the larger ones did not want to go inside it. Hesitantly, he added to the suggestion, "Along treeline? Cooler."


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 9, 2007)

Slim looks into the jungle and along the treeline, assessing their options. After hearing Jan's proclaimation, "It would definitely be cool underneath the shade of these trees. I have a fear it might get uncomfortably hot out here the longer we are in the direct sun. Our best bet for shelter is in the jungle, but I have no clue how to get in there or where to go from there. Maybe we should look for civilization."


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

Valmun looks over the situation, and then looks back out at the beach, and the ocean beyond. "I think we'd be well advised to walk along the edge of the jungle, taking advantage of such shelter from the sun as it provides, and look for either a better way in, a source of food and shelter, or a convenient yet unlikely group of friendly natives, just waiting to share their nubile young women and local alcohol products with us."

Having said that, he suits action to words, turning right, and heading off along the edge of the jungle, keeping the beach to his right, the jungle to his left, as he walks, eyes open, that faint grin occasionally ghosting across his face.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 10, 2007)

Heading along the treeline, all there was to see was more of the same. Everytime it looked like there was an open space in the trees it was either just a trick of the light or a tree with a few less branches to provide a small hole into the clutter. There were no other creatures, nor any signs of them beyond a few more pieces of washed up wreckage that didn't get anywhere near the treeline.

A half hour passed. Thankfully, the overhanging trees provided shade at just the right angle so the heat, while there, wasn't overbearing. By now, the treeline had moved a bit more inland and the sea was a bit more distant. But that no longer seemed very important.

For the last few minutes, there had been an odd object jutting out of the treeline in the distance. As you approached, it became more and more obvious that it was not, in fact, just another tree. Now, a good hundred or so feet away, you could see that it was stone. Carved and worked stone. Two pillars jutting out from the ground at odd angles, with other black stones scattered across the ground. There was even a low wall of sorts, though it was not very high at all and could probably be walked over by anyone tall enough.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 10, 2007)

*Victor*

Victor wiped sweat from his eyes as he tried to make out the strange pillars in the distance.  He looked at the others.  "Do we approach together or send somebody to scout ahead?  I can hide pretty well, but I'm very loud.  At least civilization is here, hopefully it is friendly"


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Jun 10, 2007)

Valmun looks at the edifice, and than at Victor.  Then he looks at the structure again, and chuckles. Shaking his head, he heads toward the wall. If something is there waiting, he figures it's already seen them, and if not, then who cares if they get there in a bunch or one at a time?


----------



## stonegod (Jun 10, 2007)

Jan, who has been walking behind Yarra, says nothing about the edifice. Instead, he seems to wait for Yarra's thoughts on things.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 11, 2007)

When Valmun gets close to the so-called wall, nothing jumps out at him. In fact, as he gets closer, he can tell that a great deal of whatever the structure is is actually half-buried in the sand. The wall looks like it was actually a great deal higher, but the sand seems to have risen higher than when it was built or the structure itself has sunk.

Beyond the pillars, walls, and other random outcroppings of black stone, though, there isn't anything that can be identified, nor do there seem to be any carvings on the stones. But once Valmun reaches the wall, which is about waist high, he notices a break in the trees. It looks like a path, though crudely cut, into the thick jungle, though the lack of sunlight penetrating the canopy of the trees makes it hard to tell if it goes any real distance inland.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 11, 2007)

Slim walks up next to Valmun, running his hand along the wall. He lets out a high pitched whistle, "Well this is interesting. It looks like it goes deep into the sand. What a shame it is down there and not useful to us, this could have been a wonderful shelter. Most likely was to someone."


----------



## Legildur (Jun 11, 2007)

Yarra says nothing on the walk along the beach (ooc: because I'd been away for a couple of days) and stands at the buried ruins, looking toward the jungle and the faint path heading into it.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 11, 2007)

*Victor*

Victor strides towards the ruins, and gives the short wall a light kick.  "Well at least we know there was some sort of civilization here.  Perhaps," Victor extends his arm pointing his spear at the crude path, "that will lead us to better shelter.  Be on our guards though, we don't know who made this, or what would be watching the trail."


----------



## stonegod (Jun 11, 2007)

Jan followed meekly close behind the silent Yarra. This was far beyond his world of experience. Realistically, he knew one thing---how to fight. This... freedom... would take adjusting.


----------



## Legildur (Jun 12, 2007)

Seeing that the group's decision was to follow the path, Yarra starts down the trail.  "I'll lead," he says over his shoulder. "Just give me a bit of space to work with."

He first stops to check the ground for tracks.

Yarra checks his crossbow is loaded and pushes out about 30-50ft in front of the group - but always within visual sight of the main group. He moves tentatively, carefully watching the surrounding jungle for signs of anymore undead. (OOC: Move Silently at half speed) and occasionally checking for signs of more tracks.

_Edit: Not sure if the environment also allows him to Hide as he moves, but he will do so if possible._


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 14, 2007)

Slim pulls out his rapier and begins his slow following of Yarra. He cautiously looks around the path and into the dense trees, his grip tight, knuckles whitening. While this island destination was not necessarily planning for when he first walked aboard the ship, Slim now felt confident any possible pursuants would be well off his track now.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 15, 2007)

*Victor*

Victor starts out, about 30 feet behind Yarra, leading the remainder of the group.  He stands in the middle of the path, spear balanced on his shoulder, watching the shadows of greenery.

OOC:  both auras still up and affecting everybody.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 15, 2007)

The path was dark and very rough. Tree branches cut in here and there and the limited light made it interesting getting around without being caught on something. The ground was soft and there was an odd smell in the air that was hard to really pin down.

It went on for a good distance, and a good ten minutes later there was a literal light at the end of the tunnel. It was faint and probably about thirty or so feet away, and it was impossible to really identify anything on the other side. One thing everyone noticed the entire time was a feeling of being watched. Birds were seen here and there and a few other small animals, but all of them did their best to escape before the group came anywhere close. But there was something beyond that and it was unnerving.

Jan:[sblock]Beyond the small animals, you've seen a constant movement in the dark for the past minute or so. It may just be a trick of the light coming through the canopy or an animal but you can't help but feel that its something larger than what you've seen around.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jun 15, 2007)

The boy gripped his weapons throughout the climb, his darting side to side. At one point, his fearfully stated in a low voice, "There is something moving... something bigger than the birds."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 16, 2007)

*Victor 66/66 hp, 10 DR remaining for the day.*

Victor, curses quietly under his breath, and moves his spear from his shoulder, slowly scanning the brush, and then says confidently in common,  "Come out we know you are there, and we both know you can not stand against us."
[sblock=ooc]Well we really don't know anything, here is to hoping that it/they is intelligent.  Bluff, +21; Intimidate: +20[/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Jun 16, 2007)

Seeing the party take a stance, Yarra holds up and slowly scans the surrounding jungle.[sblock=ooc]In my earlier post, I indicated that Yarra would stop every so often to search for tracks. Were there any?[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 16, 2007)

At Victor's pronouncement, Slim tenses up, clutching his sword a little tighter and holding it in front of his body. He looks around side to side, hoping to discern where their silent stalker could be located, "I do not like this one bit. Definitely puts me in a bit of a mood. At least if this goes poorly, the light at the end of the tunnel is pretty close."


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Jun 16, 2007)

Valmun watches matters, keeping a scorching ray ready to fire, just for the sake of variety.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 17, 2007)

Yarra:[sblock]You haven't seen any tracks. However, the underbrush is so thick that it doesn't seem like any tracks would really stay for long or be at all easy to see without a lot of searching.[/sblock]

At Victor's call into the trees, everyone hears a noise. It sounds like an intake of air, soft but noticeable still, a shuffling of leaves very rapidly, probably no more than five feet beyond the path...and then nothing.


----------



## Legildur (Jun 18, 2007)

Yarra lowers his crossbow from the ready position and waist for around 30 seconds to see if anything develops.  If nothing happens, then he'll resume following the path.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 18, 2007)

*Victor*

Victor pauses for a moment as well.  When it seems clear he says, "Well, whatever it was, it's gone.  Hopefully it doesn't have friends.  Let's continue forward."


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Jun 18, 2007)

Valmun starts whistling a cheery tune as they go forward.  After a few moments, he says, "We can be pleased, I suppose, that whatever it is wasn't undead. It both breathes, and can be frightened by well delivered threats. So at the very least, we can be slaughtered by rampaging hordes of living, breathing, foes."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 18, 2007)

OOC:Sorry for the delay in my posting, I wasn't able to even touch the pc in these two weaks. That's because a family helath problem and lot's of work and "burocratic issues" to attend. I hope to have my place again when I'm back (soon enogh I hope). See ya


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 18, 2007)

Slim laxes his grip on his rapier and laughs, "That is a most comforting thought. At least I am now assured that someone will have to consciously decide to slaughter me. So, to the other side?"


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 19, 2007)

*Victor*

Victor laughs at the joke of Valmun.  "Yes, let us continue towards the light.  We have little other choice, I really don't feel like hacking my way through this God-forsaken jungle."


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 19, 2007)

No further movement could be seen in the direction, and it seemed as if whatever it was had gone. As the group turns to follow the path, again, the only thing noticeable is the same sounds of animals that had been around them the entire time.

It was a short trek to reach the end of the path, and as the path got closer to the light, the underbrush began to clear slightly, as did the thickness of the trees around it. There were also signs of stone along the ground, the same black stone that had been on the beach.  And when the group was to what had been a light, before, they saw that it was the end of the path and a huge clearing within the trees.

Within it, was a sight not unlike what had been on the beach, except it didn't look to be buried. There were at least six large, stone structures of various design, all with a great deal of curves to their design despite the hard stone. Most of them were also in pieces, with slabs on the ground revealing bleak, empty interiors. The forest itself was still around, but the trees did not encroach much upon the structures.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 20, 2007)

*Victor*

Sweat creates a sheen on Victor's wiry frame and he puts the but of his spear into the ground and leans on it for moment.  From their current distance Victor studies the architecture with much amazement.  "How...alien, how do you suppose they made the stone curve like that?  I wonder if they used magic?"   He continues in a whisper, "We should investigate the inside of the closest building, I am not sure, that thing still might be around."


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 20, 2007)

Slim shrugs and looks around suspiciously at the forest surrounding, "I certainly do not feel comfortable hanging up our boots as of yet, not especially with eyes spying us. Now I am no architect, but I have no idea how to curve stone, and if it is magic, it is none I have seen."


----------



## Legildur (Jun 20, 2007)

Hesitates only briefly before carefully moving forward to inspect the derelict buildings.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 20, 2007)

Jan follows the others, trying to stick to the shade where possible. He still found it uncomfortable about in the open, being exposed. It was something he would have to get used to.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 21, 2007)

*Victor*

Victor follows Yarra towards a building, when Yarra looks to enter, Victor holds out his hand, "Hold up, would you like me to go first?  I doubt that crossbow will that useful when something is breathing down your neck."


----------



## Legildur (Jun 21, 2007)

Yarra nods silently and moves into a position to cover Victor with his crossbow.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 22, 2007)

*Victor*

Victor enters the building, unconciously holding his breath, spear held out in front of him.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 22, 2007)

The interior of the building is accessable through what looks to have once been a doorway, though now its simply an oddly shaped opening in the crumbling walls. Dirt and patchy grass are overtaken by the hard, black-stone surface that the structure is made of and a small entrance hallway quickly gives way to a circular room that matches the exterior of the building.

It looks as if there was once a second level, as a set of stairs goes up, reaches three steps, then simply goes no where, with black stones scattered across the ground and shafts of light making it through the spotty ceiling a good distance above. Amongst the rubble, furnature could be seen: what looked to have been a bookcase, some kind of desk, and various remanants vials and other interesting objects.

Towards the back of the room, there was movement. A more careful glance showed three figures kneeling on the ground, facing the opposite wall and hundled around something that couldn't bee seen. All three looked very short even though they were close to the ground already, with one an entirely soft, cloud-white colour. Next to it was another white figure, though it looked a bit more translusent and its body seemed to have something occaisionally flaking off. The third was the least human looking of the three, and though its shape was about right for its size, there seemed to be scales rather than skin.

All three were also involved in a rather heated, though hushed, conversation in a strange language. They didn't seem to have taken notice of anyone entering the building.


----------



## Legildur (Jun 22, 2007)

Yarra quietly moves into a position where he can take a clear shot if necessary and waits to see what develops. (move silently +12 and hide +12)[sblock=ooc]Crossbow +11 for 1d8+4 if within 30ft and +3d6 sneak attack if applicable[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 23, 2007)

*Victor 66/66 hp, 10 DR remaining for the day.*

Victor wasn't sure what these creatures were, and at this point until shown otherwise, creatures not meant to be trifled with.  He felt the acid rising in his throat as he prepared to breath on the pitiful creatures, then changed his mind for the moment, thinking information would be more useful.  Acidic bile still ticked the back of his throat though.  Victor speaks in common, "Hello friends, I was were wrecked off the coast of this island, and I could find no other survivors and I happened upon your city, could you tell me where I am exactly?"

[sblock=ooc]Trying to get them to believe I am the only one here.  Bluff +21.  Diplomacy +14.  Readied action to breath a clinging breath upon them if they are hostile.[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 23, 2007)

Listening to Victor's speech, Slim smiles and puts a finger to his lip, holding it out where the rest can see him. _Smart move, maybe this can convince whomever is in that room to help us out._ But even as such, he gets his rapier ready just in case assistance is needed, although that acid breath is very potent. Slim would hate to be on the receiving end of that.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Jun 23, 2007)

Valmun is quite content to await developments, though a part of him ponders why, if they'd been seen outside by someone, whoever was here wasn't alerted to their presence already. He took a wand from it's case, nonetheless, and quietly says a command word, smiling as he feels the rather heady sensation suddenly getting faster gives him.

ooc
Using wand to cast cat's grace on himself.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 24, 2007)

At Victor's speaking, the cloud-white coloured one jumped to its feet and let out a surprised noise that was almost a squeak as it spun around, its body sliding around to give him a shocked, almost worried look. The scaled one didn't move but to turn a fish-shaped head and bulbous eyes to peer curiously.

The translucent looking one showed the same shock as the first did, but instead of backing away, it took two small, careful steps forward. The creature was probably only four or so feet tall...if that. It looked up, curiously and obviously cautiously at Victor, "You will send us back?"


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 24, 2007)

*Victor*

Still holding his acidic breath in the back of his throat as a precaution, Victor speaks to the creatures once more as he moves a little bit forward.  "Take you back where?  What in the Hells are you anyway?"  As he gets closer he tries to spot what the creatures were leaning over.

Cling breath still Readied.  How far away are the creatures/how big is the building?


----------



## Legildur (Jun 24, 2007)

Yarra keeps hidden, but maintains his aim with the crossbow.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 25, 2007)

OOC: Building is roughly 50ft in diameter, with the creatures roughly near the opposite wall to where you've entered from.

There were a few moments of silence from the creatures as they just stared. Then, almost suddenly, they all jumped around to face one another and were back to speaking in some odd language...as fast as they could, from the sound of it. While they were discussing...something, they had moved to provide Victor a fair view of what was in between all of them.

It looked to be a collection of books and other random pieces of mostly-torn paper. The scaled, fish-looking of the three picked up one of the books and shook it a few times before tossing it to the ground again then just threw it down after making a frustrated, gurgling noise.

The translucent, flaky-looking one then turned back around to give Victor a more serious look, and this time extended an open book in its hands and said in a more stern voice, "You _will_ send us back."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 25, 2007)

*Victor 66/66 hp, 10 DR remaining for the day.*

"To the Hells with you then!"   Victor storms forward from his place near the middle of the room and breaths a sickly green mist around the creatures, trying not to harm the objects they were looking at.  After the burning acid has escaped his mouth, a noxious cloud of vapor surrounds him and any allies within range of his power.


[sblock=ooc]Clinging breath again, 3d6 damage, half that next round, DC 19.  Usable again in 1d4+1 rounds.  Draconic aura is energy shield, enemies take four damage per hit on allies within 30'.[/sblock]


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Jun 25, 2007)

"Ah, Victor, always such a pleasure you are to fight around." Valmun blinks away some of the noxious stuff, and fires a scorching ray at the fishy looking one.

[sblock=OOC]
Init +4 Attack +8 ranged touch, Dmg 4d6+2 fire, AC 14
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jun 25, 2007)

Hearing the yell from up ahead, Jan springs into action, drawing his weapon and moving into the building. He holds them up defensively, trying to assess the situation.

OOC: He'll move in drawing his weapon, then go on total defense. He needs to know the layout of the terrain to see if he can jump/tumble/otherwise use his acrobatics to Spring Attack next round.


----------



## Legildur (Jun 26, 2007)

"NO!" Yarra yells in frustration from his place of hiding. Standing up, he does not not aim or fire his crossbow.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 26, 2007)

Confused, Slim pops out of his hiding and moves into the building, rapier in arm and bewilderment on his face.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 26, 2007)

Combat Info:[sblock]For the creatures, C1=cloud-white one, C2=translucent, white, talking one, and C3=scaley, fish looking one. Victor's breath is the surprise round...all three make Ref saves. Only C3 fails. So C1 and C3 take 5 damage each while C3 takes 10. Breath will be back up in 3 rounds.

Initiative. Valmun 15, Jan 13, Slim 19, Victor 10, Yarra 21, C1/C2 17, C3 7. Puts our order at: Yarra, Slim, C1/C2, Valmun, Jan, Victor, C3.

Yarra doesn't act...Slim moves into the room.

C1 casts a spell aimed at Victor. Victor gets a Fort save to resist...gets a 20 and takes no damage. C2 also casts a spell at Victor. He's hit twice and takes 6 damage.

Valmun's ranged touch attack for his spell against C3 is a 25, which hits. C3 takes 19 more damage. He's down.

Jan also moves into the room...Victor is up again.[/sblock]

The cloud of acid extended out from Victor and easily engulfted the three small humanoids. While the two white-coloured ones managed to drop to the ground and avoid the brunt of the blast, the fish-looking creature wasn't able to react fast enough and was hit head on with the acid, burning at its scales.

As both Yarra and Slim move more into the room, they are able to see the two creatures that had avoided Victor's breath getting to their feet. The cloud-looking one speaks a series of odd words, though the anger in its voice is easy to hear, and it extends an airy hand towards Victor. Along an almost direct line from the creature to Victor, dust and other light materials shoot up from a burst of wind, but when it hits Victor, he only feels the strong push...nothing else.

The translucent looking creature sees this and immediately retaliates in its own way, anger suddenly apparent on sharp, carved looking features. It also extends a hand, but two bright blue, bolts of energy appear and rocket forward, both slamming hard into Victor's chest.

As Victor is recovering from the strike, Valmun finds a clear shot towards the third creature. The fiery ray shoots out from him and hits the scaled creature easily, adding flames to the acid that already covers it. An odd gurgling sound escapes the creature as it drops to the rubble and books at its feet.

When Jan moves in, he sees two of the creatures still standing, looking furious on their almost-human, but still alien faces. The ground reaching them is covered in a great deal of rubble and stones, not to mention the dust that had suddenly been thrown into the air, but it looks like there are paths to take to reach them on sturdy ground, though it means getting directly in front of Victor and the entrance-way to reach them.


----------



## Legildur (Jun 27, 2007)

Unsure why things erupted, Yarra deos something stupid to try and save the situation. "STOP!" he yells as he lowers his crossbow and seeks to interpose himself between the two groups, hand outstretched in the (hopefully) universal signal to halt proceedings.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 27, 2007)

*Victor 60/66 hp, 10 DR remaining for the day.*

Victor holds his weapon leveled at the creatures and moves closer to the creatures.  "Don't you threaten me!  Start speaking sense or I'll skewer you!"

[sblock=ooc]I'm not sure if Yarra's last action is before mine or not.  I'll close to be adjacient to the scaly one and ready a five foot step and an attack if they continue to attack.  +5 to hit, 1d8+2 damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 28, 2007)

Combat Info:[sblock]Technically, Victor's actions would be first...a note on the actions: the scaley one, C3, is down. Will assume Vic instead moves to C1. Readied action if they attack...

THAT puts Yarra up, with Slim right after before the remaining two creatures can act. Before I post thier actions...actions for Slim?[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 28, 2007)

[sblock=actions]With all the commotion, Slim will take a full defense action, not moving nor attacking.[/sblock]


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 30, 2007)

The translucent creature, which, upon closer look, seemed to have a small layer of white flakes across its skin, looked directly up at Victor who stood in front of him. But the creature didn't seem intimidated at all, and it took a defiant pose, growling loudly, "Send us back now!

Just behind him was the other creature, airy looking and not actually touching the floor at its feet. It pointed a finger that seemed to wave in an invisible breeze at Victor, "Killing is not sending back!"


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 30, 2007)

Piping up from behind Victor and Yarra, Slim asks in a very hurried voice, "How do we do that?" He will take a couple steps forward and hold his rapier down against his leg in a non-threatening pose.


----------



## Legildur (Jun 30, 2007)

Yarra breathes a sigh of relief as the killing stops. He waits in anticipation as to what can be done to 'send them back'.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Jun 30, 2007)

Valmun watches all this, and then chuckles, "Usually, after starting a brawl with misshapen spell throwing fiends, it's best to finish it." Shaping action to words, he readies an acid orb, though he doesn't throw it immediately, instead waiting to see what direction the negotiations take.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 30, 2007)

The translucent one didn't budge, continuing its stare down with Victor despite the severe height difference and the fact that it didn't really look all that threatening at all. But the other one, the breazy-looking one that looked like it should have blown away, immediately dove for one of the many large tomes on the ground.

It picked the huge book up in hands that didn't look solid enough to hold anything, and thrust the open book forward to show the pages were covered in interesting looking runes and diagrams, "Brought us here! Can't go back! You send us back!"

Slim:[sblock]The writing looks to be Draconic. At first glance, it looks to be some kind of very complicated spellbook.[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 1, 2007)

Somewhat caught off-guard by the rapid approach by this wispy creature, Slim takes a half step back before realizing this beast is showing him the pages of a book and not his iminent death. Glancing down haphazardly, Slim notes a few indistinguishable runes and markings. However, leaning down and thoroughly looking reveals familiar writing. "Wait, I recognize this, it's draconic. Goodness I haven't read this in a few years," he looks around at his fellow shipwreck-mates. Spying the one he wants he shouts out quickly, "Umm, Val... Valmun! Come look at this, see what you make of it!" Slim will continue to look down and start to read before he looks up at acknowledges the weird creature staring at him expectantly. Shyly he laughs, "Just one more second, thanks!"


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 1, 2007)

*Victor*

Victor, still holding his spear leveled at the creatures, quickly looks to Valmun, before returning his gaze to the odd creatures.  "Well, what does it say!"

As Valmun looks over the text, Victor looks at the creatures once more this time more calmly says, "Where are you from and who brought you here?"

Diplomacy:  +14


----------



## Legildur (Jul 1, 2007)

Relaxing the grip on his crossbow as the book is presented, Yarra looks across to the downed creature. "What about that?" he says, gesturing towards the creature they have probably killed. "Is to late?" he asks.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 1, 2007)

While the creature holding the book up expectantly simply continued to stand there in the same position, waiting for something, obviously, the other seemed to actually hear the questions that were being asked.

Its attempt at being threatening seemed to fade and it peered curiously up at Victor, "Not from here...too hot here...brought...taken here long ago by thing like you! So...so you send us back since you like other!"

At Yarr's mention of the third creature, the two others simply gave him a confused look, then glanced down at the unmoving body, then didn't seem to think about it anymore. In fact, the one holding the book took a step forward and attempted to thrust it higher.


----------



## Legildur (Jul 2, 2007)

"Hey, don't look at me!" exclaims Yarra taking a slight backward step from the thrust out book. "I don't know Draconic."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 3, 2007)

*Victor*

Victor growls in frustration.  "Start talking sense or somebody is going to get hurt!  Where did you come from, and who brought you here?  What did they look like?"

Intimidate +20


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 3, 2007)

Victor's sharp words had a noticeable affect immediately. Both of the creatures seemed to slink down slightly, the airy one holding the book pulling to in closer to himself in the process.

There was an uneasy silence for a few short moments, and then the translucent one, still standing in front of Victor but looking a bit worried, spoke up slowly, "From home like us. Like me,"  he tapped his chest and a few pieces of white flaked off. Now that he wasn't moving as much, he kind of looked like a humanoid shaped block of ice, "Brought here...long...long time ago. Big thing. Like you but not. Ugly. Meaner. Big...big thing..."

"Big, flowing robe!" the other one, still fading in and out in the wind while it held the book, added helpfully, then continued it before the other could speak again, "He left and...and other big things came and everything fell down and we can't read this but we know it can send us back! And...and you're like him so you can read it, yes?"


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 3, 2007)

With a quizzical look on his face, Slim tries to grab the book out of the creature's hands, "So let me see if I'm understanding you. Some man who looked like us, except for much larger and uglier, brought you here? Then he left you and a few others. After that more big men like him came and destroyed everything here? Now you want us to send you back much like he sent you here? And this book will do it? Hmm. Where are you from exactly? I can read the writing but not the magic. Can anyone here read magic?"


----------



## stonegod (Jul 5, 2007)

Jan looks around confusedly, his thinblade still in hand. He looks around the room, but does not seem to recognize any of the strange markings. He keeps close to Yarra, his rescuer.


----------



## Legildur (Jul 6, 2007)

Yarra's head starts to hurt thinking about the implications and possibilities.  Rubbing his temples with forefinger and thumb, he listens further. "I think you can put that away, now," he says to Jan, indicating the rapier, as the young man closes the distance slightly between them.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 6, 2007)

As the two little creatures begin speaking again, both at the same time, their words are just as vague as each time before. But they each only manage a couple of sentences before another noise echoes into the room. It could have been a roar, but it was more of a groan...deep, heavy, and it echoed in from both the open roof of the ruined building and the entranceway.

At the noise, both of the little creatures froze...the translucent one almost literaly. The book dropped out of the airy one's hands, hitting the ground with a thud, and the two small things immediately exchanged worried glances. Before any questions could be asked, the airy one said softly, and with a touch of worry through his voice, "Man like you...one that brought us here...made things. Big and small and uglier. Ate everyone else...smelled you."

Suddenly, the translucent one pointed an accusing finger and yelled, "We hid! Were safe! Not home but safe! They smell you and you bring them here and we're not safe now! Eat us, too!!!"


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 6, 2007)

Slim quickly pulls out his rapier and turns toward the entrance, "I'd best keep that out, young Jan. I fear you might need it after all."


----------



## stonegod (Jul 6, 2007)

Jan makes a move to start to sheathe the weapon, but at the new sound, he raises it once again and moves to protect Yarra.


----------



## Legildur (Jul 6, 2007)

"Crap!" exclaims Yarra as he moves to get a better view of the noise.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 6, 2007)

*Victor*

Victor spins around toward the entrance, spear still in hand.  The small creatures forgotten, he focuses his abilities on speeding up his allies reflexes.

Changing to senses aura, everybody gets +2 on init(+5 total) and on spot and listen checks.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 7, 2007)

Combat Info[sblock]Will go ahead and roll Initiative here...Valmun 9. Jan 19. Slim 7. Victor 17. Yarra 12. Large Creature 11. Small Creatures 6.

Puts the order at: Jan, Victor, Yarra, Large Creature, Valmun, Slim, Small Creatures.[/sblock]

It only took turning to head for the exit of the building to see the source of the noise. It was standing back from the entrance enough to get a view of most of the creature, which was a large, giant-like humanoid. It had a sloped forhead with small eyes and hands that looked a little too large for the body. But the skin itself looked stretched, and didn't actually cover the entirety of the creature. There was also a terrible smell from it...like it was rotting.

Despite it being nearly ten feet tall, the half-dead looking creature was hunched over and didn't look to be in good shape...though sharp teeth were easily visible and it seemed to take notice of the group through the small entrance tunnel, though it probably wouldn't fit through.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 7, 2007)

*Victor 60/66 hp, 10 DR remaining for the day.*

Victor strides forward near the entrance to the building.  He breathes a gout of acid from his mouth, trying to avoid any allies that may be outside still.  All of his new friends are also surrounded by a green haze, and the smell of chlorine is immediately recognizable.

Use breath weapon(clinging) 15' cone:  3d6, DC 19.  Usable 1d4+1 rds.  Energy shield on all allies within 30'.  I'll use it on the small creatures as well.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 7, 2007)

The kid made an acrobatic dash at the creature, weaving and dodging. Jan tried to strike then dash away as best he could, avoiding the creature's big arms.

OOC: Dodging against the critter and Combat Expertise as well at +5 for a total AC of 24. Spring attack (hopefully) at +8 (1d8+5).


----------



## Legildur (Jul 7, 2007)

Seeing the clear threat, Yarra instinctively raises his crossbow and looses a bolt into the large creature and reloads.[sblock=ooc]Light xbow +10 for 1d8+3 19-20/x2
or if <=30ft then +11 for 1d8+4 [Point Blank Shot feat]
add Sneak Attack +3d6 if subject to criticals and within 60ft [Crossbow Sniper feat][/sblock]


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 8, 2007)

Combat Info:[sblock]Jan can Spring Attack to get to and back from the creature safely...his attack is a 22. That hits and deals 2 damage.

Victor's up...large creature makes a Ref save to take half damage from the breath attack. It gets a 21. Passes and only takes 12 acid damage. Breath will be back in 4 rounds.

Yarra's next. Its within 30ft, so the attack is an 18. Hits and deals 6 damage.

Creature's up next. It moves to block the entrance to the building, but doesn't attack.

Valmun, Slim, then the small creatures are next...[/sblock]

Jan is easily able to maneuver out of the building and to the lumbering, foul-smelling creature. He gets within its reach without the thing even swinging its arms at him, his blade digging into the creature's lower torso easily. In fact, there is almost no resistance from the skin or muscles, and the blade simple slides in, then out, before Jan retreats back to cover.

The moment Jan returns to the cover of the building's entranceway, Victor breathes a corrosive cloud of acid, which coats the grey skin of the creature. It seems to take no notice of the acid eating away at its loose layer of skin, though.

Firing a crossbow bolt over Victor's shoulder, Yarra's shot catches the large creature in its right shoulder. The bolt sticks in, the momentum sending the creature slightly to the side. It glances to its shoulder in what could have been surprise or confusion, then looks to the entrance of the building again. A low groan escapes its throat as it slowly lumbers over, pieces of the creature falling off as it moves to block the entrance.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 9, 2007)

*Victor 60/66 hp, 10 DR remaining for the day.*

"Bloody undead," Victor mutters as he stabs at the creature with his longspear, seeking to pierce the side of it's knee.

Longspear attack +5, 1d8+1 damage+1 damage acid.  Breath weapon continues to do the work 6 more damage this round.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 11, 2007)

Combat Info[sblock]Not waiting anymore for actions for Valmun or Slim...will simply pass them over this round. If nothing next round, I'll NPC them so the group isn't down too many.

So the small creatures are up. The airy one moves next to Yarra, and the translucent one next to Valmun.

Yarra:[sblock]You see the little creature reach to your belt and remove something, but its so fast that you can't tell what it was.[/sblock]

So...on to round two with Jan up first again.[/sblock]

In the sudden movements, the two little creatures suddenly don't seem as terrified as they had been before. As the group moves up to confront the new, large creature, the two smaller ones can be heard conversing quickly before moving forward. They run quickly across the uneven ground of the building's interior, with one of them sliding up close to Yarra and peering forward at the large thing, looking like it was trying to figure something out.

The other does the same, though it moves right to Victor's side, nearly clinging to his leg in the process and showing a look of surprise at the size of the thing now blocking the entrance...and exit.


----------



## Legildur (Jul 11, 2007)

Knowing that none of his special tricks are going to help here, Yarra simply reaims his crossbow at the large bulk and looses the quarrel before reloading.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 12, 2007)

Unsure of what course of action to best take, and knowing full-well he cannot stand toe to toe with whatever this toeless beast is, Slim stands confused for a few moments, not doing anything in his indecision. As the others dart and dash in to attack, Slim shouts out, "Yeah! Get this foul house-guest, we don't want him stinking up this prime mansion we just acquired. Where's his invitation anyway?"

[sblock=OOC]Inspire Courage, so +1 to Attack, Damage, and other things that my book at home details [/sblock]


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 14, 2007)

Combat Info[sblock]Since it won't kill things to slip in Slim's action, going to go ahead and do that. So for the next round everyone has the bonus of Inspire Courage.

Jan's up, with Victor after and then Yarra.

If you guys would like, I can put together a primitive little map, of sorts, but right now, the large creature is blocking the doorway with the party taking up the rather narrow hallway that is between the building's main room and its entrance.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jul 18, 2007)

OOC: If the kid has a Spring attackable route, he'll take it.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 19, 2007)

Combat Info[sblock]Its a tight corridor, but there's enough room to still move in/out for the Spring Attack. So...Jan's attack is an 18. That hits and the creature takes 6 damage.

Victor and Yarra are up next, then the Large Creature again.[/sblock]

Despite the rubble, general narrowness of the entranceway, and the fact that Victor is standing in the doorway right in front of the hulking, dead-looking creature, Jan is able to squeeze his way in and drive his sword into the thing's lower torso. His sword again sinks deep without much difficulty, but upon its removal, doesn't seem to do much damage as there is no sign of bleeding.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 20, 2007)

*Victor 60/66 hp, 10 DR remaining for the day.*

[sblock=ooc]Sorry confusion on my part, did my post in 196 get forgotten, or was that for last round?  If it was forgotten consider this action moot.[/sblock]

Victor snorts at the pinprick Jan's sword makes.  Almost in disgust he says, "anybody have anything bigger to fight this thing?"   Looking down at the miniscule creatures that have joined the battle he says to them, "whatever magic you did to hurt me...do to that thing!"   To accentuate his point he thrusts his spear towards the creature's leg.


----------



## Legildur (Jul 20, 2007)

Yarra continues to shoot with his crossbow, and reloads.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 21, 2007)

Combat Info[sblock]Sorry, that's confusion on MY part, not yours.  Those actions for Vic would be for THIS round, soooo...

Attack is a 23. That hits and the creature takes another 7 damage and then 1 acid damage.

Yarra's next and his shot is a 20. Another hit, and that's 7 more damage.

The big guy's up next. He attacks Victor. Attack is a 32. Definitely hits and Victor takes 15 damage. Vic's down to 45HP at the moment. The creature takes 6 more damage from the breath the round before and anoter 4 from striking Victor from the Energy Shield.

Valmun's up.[/sblock]

The fact that the creature is so large and directly in front of Victor, while at the same time showing very slow reflexes, makes it very easy for Victor to land a strike with his spear exactly where he wanted it to go.

As his spear punctures the hulking creature's leg, causing it to groan slightly and nearly fall over from the sudden shift in its weight, a crossbow bolt flies over Victor's shoulder and catches the thing in its upper torso...and instead of going straight through, like most of the strikes, it seems to find a hard spot and just sits there, sticking out without being noticed at all.

The creature shifts again, finding a better way to stand in the doorway, and obviously looking like it wants to get in despite the confined space. It seems to come to a conclusion, and as the acid that Victor's breath had left on its body before continues to burn away at the loose skin, the large creature swings a powerful arm down at Victor to get him out of its way. Considering the relative thinness of its skin, the creature's swing packs a surprisingly powerful punch as it hits Victor hard across his right shoulder, though part of its hand becomes splashed with acid from making contact.


----------



## Legildur (Jul 21, 2007)

Not having many options available to him, Yarra fires another bolt and reloads.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 23, 2007)

Combat Info:[sblock]Okay, Valmun's been MIA for a few days here so, to keep things going, I'll go ahead and NPC his actions so the group doesn't lose too much firepower. Also to keep things moving, will skip over Slim to the Small Creatures' actions and the end of the round...if we get actions for Slim before too long after, I'll just slip them into play as they come.

So...Valmun will cast Magic Missile at the Large Creature. It automatically hits, and the creature takes 10 damage.

Small creature's are up next. They both run straight for the entrance and try to escape. Large Creatures get an AoO against one of them...attack is a 36. Potential crit...and it is. The translucent looking Small Creature takes 22 damage. Dead. But for hitting him, the Large Creature takes 4 acid damage from Victor's aura. The other gets away, though.

Next round...Jan, Vic, then Yarra are up before the big guy.[/sblock]

Staying back and out of the way, Valmun calls upon a spell and points a finger towards the big creature. Three bright blue bolts of energy fire outwards and over the groups' heads, slamming into their target one after another with surprising force.

In the opening this attack provides, both of the small creatures make a run for it, ignoring Victor's previous comment for them to actually help. While the airy looking one, which doesn't actually seem to be touching the ground, manages to slip under the creature's legs and continues on without any trouble, the other one draws the thing's attention. A quick drop of a powerful arm and the translucent looking creature shatters like ice, making a noise that of surprise that was cut off by the force of the blow.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 23, 2007)

Though his weapon seems to be less than useful, the boy has little choice than to continue his hit and run tactics.


----------



## Legildur (Jul 24, 2007)

With a smooth practised action, Yarra raises the crossbow once again, aiming for somewhere he might harm the creature, and looses the bolt and reloads once again.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 24, 2007)

With a look of pure disgust on his face at the apparent destruction reigned upon the small creature, Slim will edge toward the side wall and seemingly disappear.

From through the rough stone wall Slim's voice rings out, "Keep distracting it, I'll see if I can't go around back."

[sblock=OOC]With that, Slim will Sideslip (pg 58 Complete Scoundrel) and move as much as he can to flank the giant beast. He will attack next round, with flank +10 to Attack 1d6+2 2d6 Sneak Attack if applicable.[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 25, 2007)

*Victor 45/66 hp 9 hp remaining for the day*

Victor grunts in pain and the huge fist slams into him, forcing him off balance.  He then watches the small creatures seek an escape route through the legs of the monster. He shakes his head as one is crushed into a pulp.  "Come on!" He yells at the giant, thrusting his longspear once again towards it, this time towards it's midsection.

[sblock=ooc]Is this the second round of combat?  So my breath weapon will be available again in two more rounds?  Also, do you include my DR in that hit below?  Longspear attack +6, 1d8+2 damage+1 damage acid.  Bardic music is included.[/sblock]


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 26, 2007)

Victor:[sblock]Yep, this is round 2. two more rounds on the breath. I'll make sure to note that more specifically. On the note of DR...nothing on the character sheet has Victor with DR. I checked the section again where its listed for, then went over the entire sheet and I'm not seeing anything. Kind of hard for me to add in DR if I can't see it. [/sblock]

Combat Info:[sblock]Jan's attack is a 19. That hits and the creature takes another 3 damage.

Victor's next and his attack is a 24. And another hit that deals only 1 acid damage.

Yarra's up and his shot is a 29. Hits and the creature takes another 5 damage.

Big guy's up...he attacks Victor again. Attack is a 29. Another hit, and another 14 damage to Victor, while the creature takes 4 more acid damage from the shield. Victor's down to 31hp. 

Valmun's up. Still NPCing him to give some extra firepower here. He casts Magic Missile again. That's another 8 damage.

For Slim, with Sideslip + a 5ft step he can get into flanking position behind the creature. That'll count as the last round. So...he's caught up to the current round now and his attack is a 29. That's another hit, but only 1 more damage.

Small creatures are next...and they're still running.

That's the end of the round. Jan's up again. 1 more round for Victor's breath to come back.[/sblock]

Just as Jan dodged around Victor and thrust in with his weapon, Victor's spear thrust up at the creature, too. Both weapons dug straight into the creature, but while Jan's managed to at least tear up some of the loose flesh, Victor's spear seemed to find nothing but empty space beneath the skin. There didn't seem to be that much left of the creature at all.

Another crossbow bolt from Yarra shot out and this time hit the creature near its neck, again sticking, but not really making any noticeable change in the already-slow actions of the huge thing. In fact, the hulking, bent over monster just peered down at Victor with empty eyes and made a groaning noise before swinging a powerful arm down at him again, almost like trying to sweep something out of the way.

Victor took a good amount of the blow to his side, but thankfully there were no claws to dig in deep so it was just a good, strong hit to disorient him for a few short moments and probably leave a good sized bruise. Just as before, two blue bolts of energy from Valmun arced over Victor and impacted with the monster, and just as before they caused it to lurch back from the force of the blow.

Through it all, Slim had disappeared in the hallway and reappeared almost directly opposite Victor on the other side of the beast. A quick step took him out of any possible sight of the monster, and it was no difficulty at all to put his blade into its back, though while it pierced the skin, it found nothing else underneath.

In the distance, running towards the trees, Victor could see the two tiny creatures sprinting away.

Victor:[sblock]You can see a vial of some kind in each of the small creatures' hands as they run off. As far as you remember, they weren't carrying anything at all before.[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 28, 2007)

Slim looks down at his rapier in apparent disappointment. Furrowing his brow and with a smirk on his face, he shakes it for a second hoping that'll solve its ineffectiveness. Then, with renewed determination and with a creature who has yet to notice him, he takes his time and stabs again.

[sblock=Actions]Attack +10 1d6+2 Sneak Attack 2d6[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 28, 2007)

*Victor 31/36 hp DR 1/- 8 DR remaining*

Victor can feel the acid beginning to rise in his throat as the sprit of the dragon refills his gullet with its blessing.  Victor reels once again from a blow, but luckily, he wasn't as frail as the small creatures.  He sees the small creature running away and he yells, "Hey they have something!  A vial or something!  They didn't have anything before!"  He then adds, "My spear doesn't seem to be doing it much harm, anybody have any ideas!"  To follow up his response he thrusts his spear towards the the creatures femur, hoping to hit  the solid bone.

[sblock=ooc]Longspear attack +6, 1d8+2 damage+1 damage acid. Bardic music is included.  Sorry, forgot to include the DR listed on the sheet, it is from the ironward diamond.  It was on the title of my previous posts(except the last one where I mistyped it as hp instead of dr)  I have DR 1/- until I have taken ten hits in a day, then it refreshes the next day.  Also there is only one of the small creatures running correct?  Three to start, KOed one in combat, and one was smashed by the giant creature.[/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Jul 29, 2007)

"Who cares!" exclaims Yarra in response to the comment about the vials as he fires another bolt at the creature.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 31, 2007)

Attempting something different to see its effectiveness, the boy Jan quickly draws a dagger as he moves forward, takes a swipe defensively, and moves back again.

OOC: Spring attack, but this time with this slashing dagger to see if that seems more effective.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 1, 2007)

Combat Info:[sblock]Alrighty...Jan's attack is a 31. That's a hit, and deals 7 damage.

Victor. Corrected the current damage to take the DR into account...so you 'gain' 2 hp. And yes, only one of the imps is running. Apologies on the slightly odd wording, there. As for his attack, its a 17. That's another hit, and another 2 normal damage plus 1 acid.

Yarra's up. His shot is a 28. Another hit, man these dice are rolling high...as for the damage, that's 6 more damage.

Time for the big guy. He turns around and attacks Slim. Attack is a 19. That's a hit and Slim takes 11 damage. Drops Slim down to 18hp. But the creature takes another 4 acid damage from Victor's aura.

Valmun's turn. He's casting his lesser orb of acid spell. Ranged touch is a 20. Hits and the creature takes 6 acid damage. Its down. That's 360XP all around...and at this point going to fade Valmun out of things.[/sblock]

Trying a new weapon, Jan very quickly saw its effectiveness. When he squeezed in next to Victor and slashed with the dagger, it tore skin, loose tendons, and other not-so-strong pieces of anatomy with it, causing the creature to visibly lurch to the side as Jan dodged and jumped back to his previous, safe position.

Victor's spear thrust in just as Jan got out of the way, and though it still had little overall effect, Victor at least felt it puncture something within and it was a satisfying feeling to hit something rather than the point of the spear simply going through loose skin. Another crossbow bolt from Yarra had a similar effect, but this time actually hit the creature right in the forehead, leaving a bolt sitting there as its eyes looked onwards without even noticing the thing.

Instead, it turned its focus to Slim, who had gotten behind it just seconds before. Slowly, it turned around, swinging an arm backwards to swat Slim away like a small creature. The back of its massive hand hit Slim hard in the chest, nearly throwing him to the ground in the process. For such a slow creature, it was incredibly strong.

And that was about the time that a green, glowing globe shot over Victor's head, hitting the creature square in its chest. The acid immediately burnt away at the skin, eating what was left of the creature. There was a long moment as it stood there with the various forms of acid burning away...and then, finally, the glow in its eyes faded, and it collapsed to the dirt at its feet, an arm coming off when it finally dropped to the ground...no longer moving at all.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 1, 2007)

Staggering backwards, nearly tripping over his unsteady feet, Slim holds his chest. "Ow! That really hurt!" He slowly walks over to the others, breathing heavily and wincing with each step.

He smiles grimly, "Is everyone else okay?"


----------



## stonegod (Aug 4, 2007)

Jan walks over the Yarra, and meekly stands by his side. Perfunctorily, he cleaned his weapons, and in a low voice added, "Cutting better than stabbing for it. Unusual."


----------



## Legildur (Aug 4, 2007)

Yarra's brow unfurrows. "Never seen anything like it before," he replies quietly. "Nor this little guys."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 5, 2007)

*Victor*

Victor concentrates for a moment and the hearty nature of the dragons flows through him, blessing him and his allies with renewed vigor.  "The little guy that got away had something, it looked like a vial or something, they probably stole it from us, because they didn't have anything before.  Everybody should check to make sure they have all their belongings."  Victor then begins going through his equipment, checking to see if he has everything in place.

[sblock]Vigor aura up, all allies that have less than 50% of their hp are healed up to that amount.[/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Aug 5, 2007)

Yarra checks his belongings at Victor's urging.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 5, 2007)

Spoiler



Is it ok if I start posting again? I received no answer in the ooc thread


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 6, 2007)

OOC:[sblock]Feel free to jump right back in Voda. Glad you're back. 

Victor's aura actually has no effect. Everyone that's taken damage is either over half damage, or exactly at half(Vic). Not a bad thing, of course.[/sblock]

After only a quick check of their belongings, both Yarra and Victor notice they are missing potions they had carried with them before. In Yarra's case, it seems that one of his cure potions is no longer there, while Victor finds that his shielding potion is no where to be found on him anymore.


----------



## Legildur (Aug 6, 2007)

Yarra curses quietly. "Little thieves!" he mutters before laughing quietly. "Aye, I'm down a potion."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 6, 2007)

"Then I suggest a fast chase of the thieves, and a long and painful punishment, followed by slow death." says Bonamius with a big smile. He moves to the entrance of the building to see if he can spot the two creatures. "Since they are small, they could not be so far away, lets move on, we can continue searching this place after we hunt these two mutant kobodls."


----------



## Legildur (Aug 6, 2007)

'Bah! Forget them," says Yarra with a wave of his hand. "They were too weird for my liking. Something is fishy around here.  Besides, I reckon they'll be back."


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 6, 2007)

Slim looks around, not having any potions in the first place he doesn't even bother to search his person. He takes a few steps out of the building and looks around at their surroundings. "This island is a bit odd, if I may say."


----------



## stonegod (Aug 6, 2007)

Jan keeps close to Yarra, and looks at the escaping creatures once before turning back. If Yarra did not want to chase, then no chase there would be.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 6, 2007)

Ready to run off, Bonamuis was stopped by Yarra words. He kicks a piece of the big undead. "Bah! You always ruined what coudl have been a fun slaughter" the warlock walks in again, and draw his mace. "Well lets explre this piece of junk, there must be something useful here." 
Walking over the books left by the tiny beens, Bonamius pick one up. "We could use them for a bonefire, Ha".


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 7, 2007)

*Victor 33/66 8 DR remaining*

As Victor rummages through his belongings he finds he is short a potion.  "Damn those little thieves!  If I was of right mind, I would have breathed killed them from the get go."   Victor steps outside, but not without spitting a sizzling dollop of acid on the remains of the small creature the abomination crushed.  He then begins to get a better take on their surroundings.


[sblock=ooc]What is the general layout of this area, their were more dwellings right?  I look for the largest one(or next largest if we were just in the largest one).[/sblock]


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 8, 2007)

The area of the clearing was roughly the same all around, with only about four or five other similarly shaped, but smaller buildings. Most of them are in much worse shape, too, with whole walls gone and ceilings collapsed in. Any signs of once being inhabited seems to be buried beneath the rubble.

There are, however, multiple areas in the trees that open up to form paths of sorts. One of them, to the north edge of the clearing, looks as cramped and overgrown as the one that led to the clearing, and light doesn't seem to be getting through the trees there. The other two, however, are both closer to one another and look to be more well travelled...at least lately. As there are no signs of large sections of trees broken through to provide a path for the now-dead-monster, it likely came from one of those paths, both of which look to be large enough for a creature of its size to pass through.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 9, 2007)

Bonamius kicks some of the books in the ground "There is nothing but rusty and rotten books here. Lets get going, maybe we could find the two thiefs, and have some more fun" he stated.


----------



## Legildur (Aug 9, 2007)

"Those little guys have already got more than enough troubles," Yarra says. "I say let them be."

"So, is it the used paths or the unused path?"


----------



## stonegod (Aug 9, 2007)

Jan remains silent. A life of slavery has made him hesitant about offering his own opinion, whatever it may be. He stands near Yarra, saying nothing.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 9, 2007)

"Hmm Good question... I think that more of this things are at the end of the used road" says Bonamius addressing the undead monster. "Although maybe his lair, with whatever treasures he had may lie at the end of that road as well. On the other hand, only unknown awaits. I vote for the used way"


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 10, 2007)

*Victor 33/66 8 DR remaining*

Victor sighs, much of his wounds were not healed, and their was no healer present in their motley group of castaways.  "The wider paths I think are the wiser paths.  The robed man that created the monster is more likely to live that way I would think.  He may need a beating, but that is our most likeliest way home."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 10, 2007)

Bonamius looks at the silent party members, with a meditative gaze, trying to predict what are their thoughts.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 10, 2007)

Slim looks uncomfortable about travelling down the beaten paths. "I don't know. Whatever lives on this island, as from what we've seen they are not entirely pleasant, seem to use these main paths as their own. If one of the unused paralleled a larger one, I say we go down one of those. Just to avoid any more trouble."


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 12, 2007)

OOC:[sblock]So...consensus looks to be on one of the larger paths. Will give it a day or so then go ahead with that assumption unless anyone speaks up otherwise.[/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Aug 12, 2007)

Yarra scratches his chin as he thinks. "Hard to say in this growth whether one path parallels another or not," he suggests. "This is an interesting place and sometimes the path less travelled is best."


----------



## stonegod (Aug 12, 2007)

Jan keeps quiet, not feeling comfortable enough to vote.

OOC: I abstain.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 12, 2007)

"Whatever, I'm sick of this ruined pile of crap" Bonamius kicks the walls of the building. All the present note that the warlock temper is getting worst each minute.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 13, 2007)

*Victor 33/66 8 DR remaining*

Victor focuses but for a moment, and the vision and hearing of his comrades is increased once more.  He then speaks to the group.  "Seeming as how we are lost, one path is just as good as another.  My only fear is that whoever made the less traveled roads never got to finish them.  We may only start to follow one of them, and to find it stops in the jungle."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 13, 2007)

"If so, we get back, and take the other. Anyway, we are trapped on this damn island, we have nothing better to do than walk, walk, walk. So lets get moving!" Bonamius eyes glow with purple light, as his anger grows.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 15, 2007)

*Victor 33/66 8 DR remaining*



> "If so, we get back, and take the other. Anyway, we are trapped on this damn island, we have nothing better to do than walk, walk, walk. So lets get moving!"




"True, true.  I'd just rather not be stuck sleeping in the middle of the jungle all night.  My patron lived in a jungle like this, some of his kind wouldn't be liking us sleeping in their territory.  The beach is more safe, but if we must choose, I pick this one," he says as he points to a random less traveled road.  He then begins walking in the direction of that path.


----------



## Legildur (Aug 15, 2007)

Yarra simply shrugs his shoulders and proceeds to following the simmering Victor down the path less travelled.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 17, 2007)

OOC:[sblock]Sorry for taking so long to get a reply in. Been a hellish few days but hopefully things will be dying down.[/sblock]

The path to the north of the proved to be as cramped as it looked. It wound through the thick trees at rather odd angles and made strange turns only to, seemingly, go back another direction for no apparent reason. The ground was rough, with tree branches fallen and so much underbrush that it was nearly impossible to see the actual ground. It also grew dark as you moved in farther, as if it was dusk, despite knowing that the sun was still high in the air above...or should be, at least. It couldn't be seen through the canopy of the trees.

A few small animals scattered as you passed close by, eyeing you from spots but not making any aggressive actions. Overrall, it seemed like the local creatures simply wanted to be left alone and were almost curious at seeing you passing by.

After roughly an hour of following the path, you all begin to hear a collection of sounds. At first, it could easily have been birds or something similar, but the closer you listen, and the more you follow the path, the more the sound changes. There are many...and some seem like voices, though if they're speaking words you cannot understand them, and through the trees, you cannot see anything. But there is an odd quality to the voices, and you are sure there are many. They seem to have an odd echo that gives them a quality that, even being far enough away to have trouble hearing them clearly, sends a chill up your spine.


----------



## Legildur (Aug 17, 2007)

Yarra strains with his currently augmented hearing (thanks to Victor) to learn something of the voices. 'Is it the little guys that they have already met?' he asks himself.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 18, 2007)

All the way down to where they were now, Bonamius complained about everything. The roots, the fallen branches, the lack of light, the rouge terrain... all of it seem just to anger him. After each complain, the "We should have taken the other path" sentence was always there. 
Upon hearing the sounds, the pessimist warlock sighs. "Please, no more undead, I could stand a beast or some orcs, but not more undead!" he draw out his weapon. "We should have taken the other path"


----------



## Legildur (Aug 18, 2007)

Yarra rolls his eyes and readying his crossbow slowly moves forward to scout the way ahead and what the sounds might be. (move silently, hide in shadows, half speed)


----------



## stonegod (Aug 18, 2007)

Jan ignored the warlock's complaints, staying close to Yarra and saying nothing. Seeing Yarra sneak forward at the sounds of voices ahead, the boy does the same close behind him.

OOC: Untrained, taking 10 for a 15 on MS/HS.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 18, 2007)

The sounds seem to be coming from off the direction the path is going in, though knowing how it winds it could go anywhere. But, from the look and sound of things, simply cutting through the trees seemed fastest.

Yarra and Jan had a rather interesting time off the path, but thankfully didn't have to go far. There was only so much climbing, ducking, and nearly-crawling one could do without getting uncomfortable. Of course, it wasn't that much worse than the so-called path was.

After only having to move about fifty feet off the path, still within sight, though vaguely, of the path, another clearing can be seen. Its still a bit away, but there are enough trees to provide cover to look on without, hopefully at least, being seen. Black objects that are probably buildings like you saw before are pocketed here and there, but what catches your eye are the various...figures, of a sort.

There are a countless number of them, and you can see through them even from a distance. They don't seem solid at all, and though they are vaguely human-shaped, they are all a blue colour that makes them easy to see amongst the greens and blacks around them. It is still impossible to hear the exact words being spoken, but its obvious they're words now and that the things are speaking to one another.


----------



## Legildur (Aug 19, 2007)

"What do you think?" Yarra whispers to Jan after a few moments of observations.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 19, 2007)

Legildur said:
			
		

> "What do you think?" Yarra whispers to Jan after a few moments of observations.



The young man looks a bit startled a moment... then eventually shrugs. It was... odd... being asked for his opinion.

"This is all beyond me. I fight. That is all I know."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 19, 2007)

*Victor*

Victor stands near the edge of the trees, holding his spear, listening closely to the noises of the jungle.  "Do you think I should try and scare whatever it is off again?" He whispers to Bonamius.


----------



## Legildur (Aug 19, 2007)

Yarra simply nods and gestures with his head that they should return.  Making their way back to the others, he explains what they saw. "Very odd indeed," he adds.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 19, 2007)

More calmed, Bonamius is standing behind Victor. When the last speaks to him, Bonamius replies: "Hmm.. As much as fun as it could be watching you trying to scare a walking corpse, I suggest that you simply cover them with your stomach acid. It have proven to be most effective in the past. I will aid you of course, with my eldrich energies. And if I have to, with this thing" add the warlock addressing the morning star in his hand.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 19, 2007)

*Victor*

Victor leans on his spear.  "Are they like the small creatures we had met before?  One of them was kind of translucent."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 19, 2007)

"I think they must be some kind of undead, remember that creatures were frighten and dwell that strange buildings. Also, they were not as spooky as this things are. I think we should blast them off, and continue our path" Bonamius says, playing with his morning star


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 19, 2007)

Slim looks confused at the warlock's last statement, "Undead don't talk, do they? Or can they?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 20, 2007)

"Of course my sneaky friend, a vampire can speak to you and you would never notice his undead nature, if it doesn't reveal it." Bonamius replies


----------



## stonegod (Aug 23, 2007)

"Maybe they help?" Jan's voice was timid and uncertain, but he felt it had to be said.


----------



## Legildur (Aug 23, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Slim looks confused at the warlock's last statement, "Undead don't talk, do they? Or can they?"



Yarra shrugs his shoulders. "I've never heard of 'blue' undead. But it's not my area, if you know what I mean."


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 23, 2007)

With a sour look on his face, Slim kicks at the sand. "This island has been nothing but trouble for us. I would have liked to be shipwrecked somewhere with beautiful women catering to my every whim, not being attacked like I am the next meal. This is terrible."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 23, 2007)

"Exactly in what would they help us my silent friend? Do you think we could actually get off this cursed island? As we have seen so far, every creature we encounter is eager to either eat us or steal us. I think we should blast them off in thousand of tiny pieces. You know, to release them from eternal torment and all that crap." the warlock made a vague gesture with his hand. 

"Look at the good side of it, you are still alive, and thats much to be said about people who was in a mysterious attack to a ship that sinked in the bloody ocean, and then was attacked by undead ,robed by outerplane goblins, and attacked by a giant hollowed undead" Bonaius says, the after some seconds "I love your idea for how an island should be though... Just add food and booze."


----------



## Legildur (Aug 23, 2007)

"Do we make contact?" asks Yarra. "Or continue down the path and leave them alone?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 23, 2007)

"Personally I prefer to destroy them from a safe distance. " States Bonamius


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 23, 2007)

*Victor 33/66 8 DR remaining*

Victor listen's to the rest of the survivors with interest.  Finally he says, "I have to agree with him," he says as he nods toward Jan.  "We should approach with diplomacy in mind, however if we find our...friends from before...we should get what is rightfully ours.  If something goes wrong, I can coat them in acid."


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 26, 2007)

OOC: Sooo...looks like an even divide between walk in killing and walk in talking. Will give you guys another day to decide then will at least push it to the walking in part unless you decide otherwise.


----------



## Legildur (Aug 26, 2007)

"We walk in, then?" suggests Yarra, tired of the debate.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 26, 2007)

"All right, but as it happened the last time, I will be the one that was right. Anyway, I should do the talking... You guys... well, lets just say I should do the talking." Bonamius mutters


----------



## Legildur (Aug 26, 2007)

"Suits me," shrugs Yarra as starts to move to lead the group back towards the black buildings and blue shadows.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 26, 2007)

Slim frowns slightly at the idea of the highly agitated man being the negotiator, "That's fine, but at the first sign of your hand glowing, I'm taking over."

An island full of decaying monsters, ambivalent to well-placed stabs and eager to attack does not a happy Slim make. With the addition of the weird trio of creatures, now widdled to one, this whole place gives him the creeps. He'd seen some weird things in his service to the guild, both willingly and others not so, but this place is just bizarre. It makes him want to find a secluded corner, build a high, defensible shelter, and wait out the proverbial storm.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 27, 2007)

Getting everyone through the thick trees to reach the clearing was interesting, and took some time. Thankfully, the worst that happened in that was loose clothes getting caught on trees, trouble finding footing on uneven ground, and similar things.

Once the group reached the clearing itself, they could all see the various black buildings, just like before, though many of these were mostly intact rather than in pieces. Though most weren't in the best of shape, they definitely weren't all falling to pieces. There were probably a good twenty or so of the buildings, arranged about how one would expect if there were streets or roads in between...though the ground was simply dirt and grass.

There were countless figures around, moving from place to place or simply looking like they were going about their daily business. All looked to be roughly human, though all of them were a light blue colour and could be easily seen through. It was also noticeable that none of them seemed to have feet or be touching the ground...they 'bodies' just disappearing as they got closer to the ground, making it looks like they floated around instead of walked.

And, even with the group out in the open, none of them seemed to take any notice. A few looked straight at you, but didn't really seem to be looking at you directly, as they would soon go on about whatever business they had. The ones that were talking were talking in a somewhat-hushed language that didn't sound like anything but gibberish.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 27, 2007)

Jan clutched the guard of his weapon fearfully, his eyes wide. "Uh... what now?"


----------



## Legildur (Aug 27, 2007)

Yarra harrumphs quietly as the nearest creature looks through him. "This ought to be good," he mumbles as he waits for Bonamius to try and communicate with them.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 27, 2007)

A wide grin cracks Slim's face, "Indeed, Yarra. Indeed."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 27, 2007)

"Hello and well meet peaceful people. My name is Bonamius, and this are my dear old friends. We were wondering through this beautiful island of yours. We seek some information, maybe one of you would spare some of your knowledge with us. We will be most thankful" the warlock makes a bow. 

OOC: Bluf: 7 +8 = 15


----------



## Legildur (Aug 27, 2007)

Or should that be Diplomacy?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 27, 2007)

OOC: Actualy he is bluffing, but heres a diplomacy check for you =)
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1227570 +4 charisma


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 30, 2007)

None of the creatures take any notice of the words. Instead, they simply continue about their business, whatever that is. While some still seem to be talking amongst themselves, even trading similarly transparent items, they still do not react at all to your presence or Bonamius' voice.


----------



## Legildur (Aug 30, 2007)

Yarra shakes his head in disbelief. "This is one odd place," he mutters. "Want to have a look around? Or keep going down the path?"


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 1, 2007)

*Victor 33/66 8 DR remaining*

[sblock=ooc]I'm back, moving sucks, nuff said[/sblock]

Victor wrinkes his brow at the creatures.  "This place is indeed strange."  He waves his spear through some of the bodies.  If they don't react, then he says, "well, why we are here we might as well check to see if there any supplies."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 1, 2007)

After not reciving any answer from the ghosts, Bonamius crosses his arms, angry. "Well you filthy pieces of crap, I will scavenge all your stinky homes!" he says, and approach to one of the buildings. "Come on Victor, lets loot this one. The rest can search another."


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 1, 2007)

Slim takes a few steps forward and approaches one of the buildings cautiously. He turns and looks at the rest of his companions, "Maybe these things really are ghosts, doomed to relive their lives here on this cursed island." He squints and looks around, unconvinced of even his own words. "No matter what, this is odd. I wonder why this place remains unmolested whereas every other place has been home to some foul beast."


----------



## stonegod (Sep 5, 2007)

The young man looks around himself in controlled fright, shying away as best he can at the throng. "Uh... can we just go somewhere. Please?"


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 10, 2007)

OOC: Okay...finished moving and settling in. Should be back to posting regularly now. Sorry about the delay.

The nearest of the buildings looks to be in fairly good shape, only missing a door for its entrance. It was there once, as hinges point to that, but instead it is simply open. Moving over to it, the transparent blue figures take no notice of anyone in the group, even nearly walking straight into them without deviating their path. Despite talking while going past, the figures still do not respond to anything at all.

The structure, itself, seems to house a small, one room home of sorts. The entrance way is a tiny hallway leading into the single room, with an old, ruined bed to one side and other pieces of ancient furniture here and there. Sitting on the bed is another of the blue-glowing figures, a young human man, from the looks of it, with a small book in his hand that seems to be taking up his attention.

Next to the bed is a large bookshelf housing mostly dust and a few very ancient looking tomes, most of which are fallen to the floor with no pages left. A few, however, are still in their place on the shelf and seem to be mostly intact. But from the dust and general state of things, they look to have been untouched for centuries.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 10, 2007)

Bonamius picks a book from the bookshelf, and opens it, trying to see if its similar to the one the tiny beens had in their power.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 11, 2007)

*Victor 33/66 8 DR remaining*

Victor looks curiously around the room.  His eyes linger on the ghostly figure and the book it is holding.  He attempts to take the book from the figure.  If his hands passes through the book, he tries to find a book in the room that matches the one the creature is looking at.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 12, 2007)

The book that Bonamius picks off of the shelf is extremely old. The pages are falling apart and the binding barely holds, but there is enough to at least open it up and look at some of the few remaining pages. On them is an odd, rune-like language written both horizontally and diagonally, almost scribbled in places, checkered with small, seemingly magical diagrams...though what, exactly, they show is impossible to decipher.

Victor is, in fact, able to grab the book out of the figure's hands. Though the book looked to be the same transluscent colour at first, grabbing it revealed it to be a brown-backed ancient tome that looked to match many of the others. The figure on the bed jumped slightly when the book was removed, and then immediately began looking around with a rather panicked expression on his face, though he didn't say anything and still didn't seem to take any notice of anyone else.

The book that Victor took from the figure is much like the one Bonamius found on the shelf, filled with seemingly-random notes and magical inscriptions, all of which were written in an odd language that was almost familiar and yet altogether alien. Save for a few pictures of vague humanoids here and there, it was all text and circles and other diagrams.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 12, 2007)

Disapointed, the warlock throw the book to his left, which reduce to dust as it touch the floor. The he surprises as the ghostly figure reacted to Victors intromision. 
"Wonderful, they do not see as, as if we where the ghosts, he must be thinking, 'wheres my book?' Ha ha ha! Lets see how does he reacts to this!" he says, taking the book self and pulling with all his strength to one side, to make it crumble. "Raaa!"


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 14, 2007)

The bookshelf is, considering its apparent age, surprisingly stable. However, with a bit of work, Bonamius is able to completely topple it and, at the same time, manage to not bring it down on anyone else.

Now standing in front of the bed and looking around curiously, the transparent figure doesn't seem to take any notice of the fallen bookcase. In a short few moments, he walks over to where it was standing and begins to reach up to where it had been, looking as if he is checking the covers of the books despite all of them now scattered across the floor in various states of disrepair.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 14, 2007)

"This bloody ghost is getting me angry, I should terminate him now" with that said Bonamius manipulates the chaotic energy around him and send a bolt of eldrich energy to the standing ghost.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 15, 2007)

Slim, attempting to get close to see the covers of some of the downed books, hastily steps back at Bonamius' outburst. "Goodness," he exclaims to the others, "he means business, doesn't he? Sure doesn't mess around."


----------



## Legildur (Sep 15, 2007)

"Wastes a lot of energy if you ask me," Yarra comments quietly to Slim.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 15, 2007)

Slim laughs, a little louder than he intends, before he stifles it with a hand. "Literally."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 16, 2007)

Victor merely shakes his head at Bonamius's outburst.  He then turns and steps away from the dwelling and moves on to the next one.  He looks over the contents, and tries to find anything of value or anything that would help them survive.  Dry wood, food, water.  If the books would work well for fire starters, he's gather up a few of them and put them in his backpack.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 16, 2007)

Bonamius' blast of energy doesn't strike the figure at all, instead going right through it and colliding with the opposite stone wall with enough force to bring down a few stones on the ceiling. Thankfully, they don't hit anyone, but the whole structure seems a bit more unstable than it had been before.

Despite the attack going through it, the figure seems to have at least noticed something odd, looking down at its torso where the blast went through and then opening its mouth and speaking words that didn't have any sound attached to them at all.

Victor, having moved to the next building, finds it empty of any other figures, but not of objects. It is roughly the same build of the other building, circular and one room, but here the ancient fixtures seem more intact than the other. Bookshelves with boxes, books, and other random pieces of junk line one wall, while a series of stacked crates sits next to the entrance. They smell terrible, like something dead or rotted, but the books and other papers that are scattered around do look useful enough for starting a fire.

"Who is that?!" a haunting, unearthly voice echoes into both buildings from outside. It sounds more worried than threatening, though the very feel of the voice is almost enough to chill bones.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 16, 2007)

Jan stays near Yarra; should he go investigate, the boy reluctantly follows.


----------



## Legildur (Sep 17, 2007)

Yarra smirks as the blast strikes nothing but the wall. But the grin soon fades as concern mounts about the building's stability.

Jan reluctantly follows an inquisitive Yarra to see what other trouble the warlock can get himself into.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 17, 2007)

Muttering, Bonamius give the ghost one last fist in the face, and walks out of the crumbing building


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 18, 2007)

*Victor*

Victor stands tall and imposing as he replies to the voice.  "This is Victor.  Who am I speaking to.  Show yourself!"

Diplomacy +14, Intimidate +20


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 20, 2007)

Back outside of the buildings, the source of the voice was easy to identify...mainly because it was the only figure that wasn't wandering around going about its own business. It was a figure like all of the others, essentially, slightly blue and completely transparent. From the looks of the figure, he, or it, was a little taller than most of the others and 'wore' flowing robes that hid any part of him that might have been touching the ground.

At Victor's words, the figure spun its head to identify the speaker, then leaned forward slightly. After a short moment of looking straight at Victor from a fair distance away, the figure's face formed a very confused expression, "You're alive! Alive! Alive and here!" he shook his head a few too many times then directed a pointed glare towards Yarra, "What are you doing here?! What...what are you doing in Olran's home?!"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 20, 2007)

Bonamius who have recently walked out of the building, is cought by surprise by the talkative figure. He instinctive gather eldrich energy in his hand, but dissipate it as he saw the ghost was no menace. Then after a few moments he says:
"And you are dead. All of you. What happened here? Who is this Olran you speak of?"


----------



## stonegod (Sep 20, 2007)

"I hope we're alive and not the ghosts!" the boy says frightfully. He looks at the ghost with apprehension and lets the others talk.


----------



## Legildur (Sep 20, 2007)

Yarra halts his preliminary movement to shut down the warlock's impending blast as he sees Bonamius speak instead of blasting.

'Dead? Of course!' Yarra thinks to himself as he listens to the conversation.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 22, 2007)

*Victor*

Victor shows little fear at the ghost.  His devoted masters fear nothing.  "We are survivors of a shipwreck.  We were in the house looking for something that will tell us where we are and how to get home.  Can you help us?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 29, 2007)

"Speak at once!" Bonamius shouted


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 3, 2007)

// Knock knock, anybody there? //


----------



## Legildur (Oct 7, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> // Knock knock, anybody there? //



Not me, as I'll be away from Internet for a few days.  If something happens, someone can NPC Yarra.


----------

